#ubports 2017-10-16
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #352: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/352/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1170: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1170/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @hwpplayer1, i think it would defeat the purpose. also the speeds are quite good and phones are only getting faster. my goal is to package Lazarus IDE to be easily installable onto the phonne qith my custom components bundle dedicated for Ubuntu Touch development so that it would become a one stop SDK for UT. I think main scenario will be for people to ssh into the phone from a desktop and launch lazarus onto desktop screen. Phone hosted, carried
<tgBot> around in your pocket, but worked on mostly out of comfort of your bigscreen and physical keyboars/mouse. Until you start using it on a phone that supports external monitor or miracast.
<tgBot> <mnimt0> (Photo, 720x405) https://irc.ubports.com/ruLho2cn/file_1229.jpg
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Flohack, Florian sorry to bother you again about that, but what about all the other features are missing in Telegram app compared to Android version? I mean, the features to be started with @ (gif, 4square, game...), position sharing, phone call, long chat updating speed increase....is there a chance to see some of them with the next update, a part from supergroups which is already a great news? Thank you!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Matteo, @gif and so are called "inline bots" btw
<tgBot> <Matteo> Ok thank you, good to know
<tgBot> <vanyasem> #️⃣  Hide keyboard
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Matteo, Morning, well there is a long list. See here: https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues
<tgBot> <Flohack> We will roll out supergroups asap, and not waste more time with other features
<tgBot> <Flohack> But all the newer features will have a very long ETA, since still the API level we have now is at least 1 year behind ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are also planning a V3 for the app (currently called V2 from upstream), and so we might save some of this stuff for a new version, which will allow more features & better performance
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #26: SUCCESS in 5.1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/26/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #161: SUCCESS in 1.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/161/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1171: SUCCESS in 0.73 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1171/
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Hey everyone! I just wanted to check if anyone else is having battery issues with Oneplus One? Because of problems with incoming phone calls on devel, I recently switched to the stable channel (OTA-2). Unfortunately the battery drain has been horrendous since then, about 15-20% per hour while phone mostly idle. If it is not software related, it must be that my battery is beginning to give up. Anyone else having issues like this on OPO?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, 🍺🍺 great work guys. So happy to be a patreon of this project
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Supergroup is a must so we can use UBports to chat here
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Natively
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Yeah this is now soon possible. =) I hope
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #370: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/370/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1172: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1172/
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @Matteo, You know it works like a desktop
<tgBot> <SiscoGarcia> (Sticker, 512x309) https://irc.ubports.com/iDyy7fFy/file_1230
<tgBot> Malcolm was added by: Malcolm
<tgBot> <jakko> @TomasOqvist, I have the same issues... Without nu bacon device.
<tgBot> <jakko> @TomasOqvist, I have the same issues, with my device (OPO)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Any idea why my ubports install freezes. Phone is stuck in ubuntu recovery, adb shows last command done pushing.. But nothing happens? 😳
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I use same install command as before
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Solved! After waiting 30minutes, it finally started to install
<tgBot> <Vijay> @UniversalSuperBox, Waiting
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/severe-flaw-in-wpa2-protocol-leaves-wi-fi-traffic-open-to-eavesdropping/
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://hackaday.com/2017/10/16/oh-great-wpa2-is-broken/
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @jakko, I filed a bug report about it here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/299
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @harishsays, want to discuss this in our offtop chat? you are welcome to join: @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so it looks like the repositories for xenial are broken with regard to debootstrap
<tgBot> <Xorpad> if i manually visit them, there is nothing there to be downloaded
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @rubencarneiro, this indeed looks nice.  Would be cool to see a tablet in that line up.. I think at least one is going.  and then finally - when convergence is done - the laptop and desktop again :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hey everyone.  This is an official 'call out' for 'community links'. We would like to gather a list of links here to blogs and developers in this group so we can look at them and plug them and basically all gain from them.  If you know of one, please let me know here (might as well start sharing in front of all ofus here) or email wayne@ubports.com.  This is 'on topic' Ivan ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not an admin here and I'm not judging anyone, I'm just promoting my chat ;)
<tgBot> <harishsays> @vanyasem, Done
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, thanks.  then send me links.  :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I don't get, what links do you want exactly?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #145: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/145/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1173: SUCCESS in 0.53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1173/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, you want links to personal CVs and blogs of all developers from this chat? @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes, exactly.  CVs... not really needed right now more links where someone can click and go learn more about Ubuntu, Ubuntu Touch, test developments, etc.  Basically anything 'remotely on topic' and that involves members here.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> any link that might be of interest and hopefully somewhat on topic
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so like links to my blogposts about UBports?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> in Russian?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sure
<tgBot> <vanyasem> okay, just wanted to clarify
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I think the solution to this is to build in a native environment
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which means building from ubuntu core
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which could take a while
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ahhh this is stupid
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I can get zesty arm64
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but not xenial
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Is it possible to get the smartphone display working as a touchpad, when it's conneted via slimport?
<tgBot> <Vitaliy Popov> ℹ️ О боте
<tgBot> <Vitaliy Popov> Sorry, accidentally
<tgBot> <vanyasem> this bot is stuck here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and can't be removed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> for an unknown reason
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's kicked, but the keyboard is still there
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @nfsprodriver, shouldn't it work that way already?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @vanyasem, no keyboard here, for UT telegram app, web app, and telegram on windows.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> and android, and ios
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (jeez i'm cross platform)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x1052) https://irc.ubports.com/0qhNRg9C/file_1232.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 🇬🇧 Change language
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, no idea why it got compressed 😂
<tgBot> <YougoChats> what platform are you running?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Android
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i was afk when the keyboard bot came and went. so guess i'm not infected?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> does telegram keep cookies
<tgBot> <vanyasem> "infected" is a nice word for it 😂
<tgBot> <YougoChats> do you have it on all your devices? does it spread along with your account, even to devices that didn't have the bot?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I am exercising rn, so can't check :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you have to stay healthy in order to be productive
<tgBot> <YougoChats> so that's what i'm doing wrong :-P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> does that mean i should go back to bed till i don't feel sick?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Xorpad, no.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i got a rootfs built now
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I gotta test it
<tgBot> alisahep was added by: alisahep
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @alisahep, welcome
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @wayneoutthere, so first entry to #community-links : http://kriscode.blogspot.de/
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> damn, have to write this together: #communitylinks 😜
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> second entry: https://sturmflut.github.io/ #communitylinks
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (i know that one is a little bit aged but still has valuable info)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> and No.3 #communitylinks : http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.de/search/label/touch
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> No. 4: #communitylinks : http://kylenubuntu.blogspot.de/
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> No. 5: #communitylinks : https://www.gitbook.com/book/gurucubano/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/details
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @wayneoutthere i took the liberty to introduce a hashtag for this call for entries. You can thus easily filter the supergroup to only show messages containing this hashtag...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks!
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> No 6 #communitylinks : https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Any image editor for UT?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I mean for rescaling.  Crop. Etc
<tgBot> <Lorxu> GIMP?
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> InstantFX
<tgBot> FelixWeinzierl was added by: FelixWeinzierl
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @FelixWeinzierl, welcome
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> Hello I‘m new here.  … I‘be heard about your project and I like it so much! … I’ve a verry bad question. Can You say me with wich Devices I can download Ubuntu Touch 😬.  … I’ve read the official site but I had also heard that the OnePlus X can install Ubuntu Touch but it isn’t written in the official website.
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> Sorry for my bad English I’m a German.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Supported Devices: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @FelixWeinzierl, Maybe what you heard is that is in development or someone is working on it. (maybe halium??) Still, there's no working/stable image of Ubuntu Touch for that device.
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> @Jujuyeh, Thank you verry much!
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> Exist a German UBports Supergroup?
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> No, only this English Group
<tgBot> <FelixWeinzierl> @Jujuyeh, Thanks 😀
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I tried InstantFX but it doesn't have the options to rescale a picture.  Just filters. Very limited.
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @malditobastardo, Yeah, I believe it is on alpha state... @sverzegnassi ?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Lorxu, I may give it a try to Gimp with containers. But I had bad experiences with Firefox and VLC just crashing
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thanks Paul
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 😁
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am stuck at the moment because I am still waiting for a fix for the video player
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> And VLC is not working. Dunno what I am doing wrong when trying to use the containers
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @malditobastardo, I had problems with the player back when I used the Canonical image. It worked fine after flashing UBports image... So maybe a reflash could be solution? I'm not sure
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah I mean. I have the green image problem when I record a video and then I try to play it. It's missing codecs
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> There is already a fix for this for bacon
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> We discussed the other day about this
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> (I'm responding to everything because I get bored in class 😆)
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @malditobastardo, That's exactly what happend to me (Pro5)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am in hammerhead nexus 5
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I thing you are the lucky one who got the hotfix already
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thi
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Think•*
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Jujuyeh, That "alpha" means that UT was already abandoned at the time, so I wasn't interesting in spending much time on the app.  … InstantFX is meant to be an Instagram-like image editing app. For a more serious image manipulation, probably GIMP is the only app available (via Libertine)  🙂
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Imagemagick should be able to crop etc..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/crop/#crop
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Can we test this rootfs http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku-rootfs/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/ubports-touch.rootfs-xenial-armhf.tar.gz ? And if yes, how?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> we were just discussing it in ot chat
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unfortunately the Halium initrd doesn't work with it. Marius is on the case.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> idk why do we use ot chat for non-ot stuff
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> ok
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Blame @wayneoutthere :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> He's out of this chat too much
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And in the wrong one too much
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, we started using it for non ot long before Wayne even acknowledged it's a real thing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But I want to blame Wayne :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Honestly though I thought it started with him, guess I was wrong, then I don't know when it started
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it started with my PME Halium port
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as I questioned Marius in the ot chat between the lines
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> whatever it is, feel free to blame me for it. … Next!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @samitormanen, Yeah imagemagick on desktop works great but it's working in UT?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> From command line it should work. I havent try it though..
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, You know excessive blame for things you didn't do can cause serious mental illness right? :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I could literally blame you into sickness :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> try!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I broke it. Wayne Did It (WDI)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Nah, I like you too much to try to mess you up on purpose
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> aw. thanks!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks to getting blamed for things I didnt do a lot, I've come to realize that part of life is actually learning how to deal with ths.... i'm not fully there but I"m getting better...  more on this in OT chat if you want :)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I don't really have much to say but sure
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @samitormanen, Ok good. I never tried th terminal from the phone itself
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Another option to edit images (probably) is web-based online-editor. I thougt about create online JS app and pack into webapp.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, that is the best part about ut
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is where u get the full ubuntu experience
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and best way is to ssh into the phone and boom, ubuntu just like on desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you can even ssh -x user@ipaddr and then u have xforwardimg working!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just need to apt-get install xauth on the phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so that .Xauthority can be generated upon your ssh session
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and u can do amazing rhings
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> u can install legacy gtk apps on the phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and run them remotely onto your desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ie nautilus
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or gedit
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or baobab
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> etc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> btw i use inkscape on my phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i am sure you can use gimp as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/h0rTQmTO/file_1205.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/AEyIjVZK/file_1203.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in fact i will try to install gimp next
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @KrisJacewicz, cool!
<tgBot> <savetier> @KrisJacewicz, Could you please write a HowTo for that? I mean for less experienced users? That would be amazing :)
<tgBot> <jja2000> Seems like the installer doesn't want to detect my nexus 5 in fastboot :/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great. I love how powerful is imagemagick just using the terminal. I will try to use it now. And I might just give it another try again to libertine containers an try gimp or Inkscape. Thank you all for the help and good information
<tgBot> <jja2000> @jja2000, It just sits at "Waiting for Nexus 5" or "Put your device into fastboot"
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @wayneoutthere, I had one just removed
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @jja2000, I had similar issue. You can try CPT instead
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Looking for something to blame Wayne for?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Blame Wayne and Joe for this: … https://ubports.com/blog/the-audiocasts-3/post/ubuntu-touch-audiocast-013-magnificent-maggot-87
<tgBot> <vanyasem> listeting
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh it's 55 mins
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i don't have that much time 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (jk, i always have time for audiocasts)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes, this is the more beefy bomb
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Joe does a killer Flo impression
<tgBot> <vanyasem> a killer Nexus 7 impression?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i dont get it
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Yup
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack flo
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, You ruined it :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> darn
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm not the sharpest tool in the shed
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Dg0bnBgX/file_1234.mp4
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, yep, totally
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WKWmBxCw/file_1235.mp4
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that was a nice troll btw
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, LOL!
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Hey guys, do you have a clue why my browser doesn't work on the BQ E5HD? I might've deleted something important with the UT Tweak Tool in a rage because I was so annoyed by all those stupid Scopes I don't need that were preinstalled. Any ideas how to install everything needed for the browser? I don't wanna reset all, because only now I just got my Whatsapp fixed and reinvited in all the groups.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> How to invite @tylnesh?
<tgBot> <jja2000> Hey guys, any idea how I can use apt in the terminal? I did it before, but I forgot what to do to get past the "Not using locking for read only lock file" error
<tgBot> tylnesh was added by: tylnesh
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Hey guys! UBports installer hangs when trying to install to Ubuntu edition BQ m10 FHD
<tgBot> <tylnesh> debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug: fastboot: wait for device
<tgBot> <jja2000> The gui installer?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, What OS on your PC?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Ubuntu Mate 17.10
<tgBot> <tylnesh> ok, found out what was the problem
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I tried using the snap version and for some reason, it won't open the com
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I downloaded the appImage version and now it seems to be working
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Everyone is listening to a podcast right now so it has gone quiet
<tgBot> <tylnesh> ok...
<tgBot> <tylnesh> hm..
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Waiting for device to enter recovery mode
<tgBot> <tylnesh> tablet booted into the system recovery. What now?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Huawei Mate 10 can be a desktop with cable connection. Ok, Ubuntu Touch too and wireless.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/h0rhlTOM/file_1236.mp4
<tgBot> Reinhold_Blank was added by: Reinhold_Blank
<tgBot> <Jaume81> only need snap libreoffice and others.. However I have some mistakes with internet connection and the windows/scopes open all thogether and small size.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, It is very slow to reboot. Three minutes maybe even on normal boot
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome Reinhold
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @tylnesh why did not you follow my supergroub link I have sent you already in the morning gentleman?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Sorry, didn't notice it
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Fastboot: Unknown error:  < waiting for any device > … downloading 'boot.img'... … FAILED (command write failed (Success)) … finished. total time: 0.000s
<tgBot> <jja2000> Anyone know how to get access to system files in ubports? You had to mount something I think, but I don't know how
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> OK, later but finally here, welcome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> TweakTool
<tgBot> <jja2000> @Stereofont, Found it, thanks
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Strange. It just won't install
<tgBot> <tylnesh> stuck on: Waiting for device to enter recovery mode. … Flashing recovery and boot images
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Did you clear the cache before?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> its a clean install, should I clean it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> On that tablet the cache is normally 100% full. You need to empty it before you can flash
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait... did you say you installed Android on it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UT
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, I see, reinstalled already.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Yes it was from Canonical
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Once I get to this step
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Waiting for device to enter recovery mode... … Flashing recovery and boot images
<tgBot> <tylnesh> it reboots into system recovery <3e>
<tgBot> <tylnesh> no matter if it's off, or in fastboot
<tgBot> <tylnesh> and keeps waiting for device to enter recovery mode
<tgBot> <tylnesh> ... any ideas?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, You did have Rev.14 open and working before install though?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> yeah
<tgBot> <tylnesh> but I already wiped the flash once you suggested it
<tgBot> <tylnesh> wiped the cache*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mmmh. Can't fall back to ubuntu-device-flash, it doesn't exist in 17.10
<tgBot> <tylnesh> so.. what should I do?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I do have one Ubuntu mate 16.04
<tgBot> <tylnesh> machine at home
<tgBot> <tylnesh> should I try on that one?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, that might tell us if it's a 17.10 issue.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> all right, gonna boot the old beast
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Serves as a guest computer :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If its that old update it first 😂
<tgBot> <tylnesh> It's an old beast, but used often by my parents, visiting nephews, etc
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Well, getting as much traffic as it can, fighting for attention with 6 other Linux powered computers
<tgBot> <Stereofont> USB 2.0 seems to work better for install anyway
<tgBot> <exar_kun> 👏
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I always use USB 2 for critical stuff
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Of ffs... Seems like my ssd in that ancient machine just died
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It's the hurricane …
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xUG5qDVm/file_1237.mp4
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Probably not back here in Eastern Europe
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Ahah.Your English is so perfect I thought you were here
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @UniversalSuperBox Dear Dalton I have lost the overview about webrowser 58 update, when should if should land? And what about the RC channel does it already receives updates from devel? Thanks
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Sorry for misleading you. But if you'd hear my accent, you wouldn't think so :)
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I'm gonna install 16.04 on another computer, be back in half an hour
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm hoping it's a 17.10 issue for your sake, but I'm hoping it's not a 17.10 issue for our sake
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <tylnesh> lol. Better you than me :)
<tgBot> <tylnesh> When's the 17.10 release? Next friday?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Milan Korecky, Browser update is on the back burner since it failed on several devices.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> RC is rolling weekly now to my knowledge
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I was building an old core 2 duo, 6GB RAM rig for my 6yo nephew... It's so handy now, when I need a 16.04 machine :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @UniversalSuperBox, Because I did not received any, and last week some more people also confirmed nothing was landing on N5, so it may already be working again and I can switch from stable?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> No way for me to get libertine apps to work. Tries in Ubuntu. Arch. And solus. All of the app I installed crashes
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #302: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/302/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1174: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1174/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @tylnesh, looks like he is the youngest Ubuntu fan here 👍
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Well, I started injecting some Ubuntu love into my nephews since the days they were born
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I've got this cute video saved somewhere where my then 3yo nephew says his favorite os is Ubuntu :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, I just checked again. My M10 FHD says up-to-date on Rev.6
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh not sure if your read this?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont  No, it does not works for me, I can switch only between stable and development. Selecting RC does not works, nothing happens.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> no, I haven't
<tgBot> <tylnesh> gonna try that one
<tgBot> <tylnesh> after I try UBports installer on 16.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, I am on RC. If I select stable nothing happens
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, I tried switching to devel. That works. Now I can switch to stable from development …
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Milan Korecky, Same to me with BQ E5. Seems switching among channels have got some difficulties...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hmm. It says updates available: update failed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, SORRY Milan My daughter was at ubuntu meetup when she was in a baby stroller and has been backing my ubuntu agenda since then.  Gonna have to shut you down.  But she can be second!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It updates in the selection field but is not retained when I go back a page. Now says stable when I set RC
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There was a problem with date reversion to 1972. If the system performs a sense check it will see everything as 'old'
<tgBot> <tylnesh> UBports installer seems to be working fine on 16.04
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere you are right, you mentioned it on the audiocast talking about her she was painting you preparing new audiocast, how could I forget it. I hope I can get one more chance to show I can stay here among the UT pioneers!!! My apologize to you and your young lady.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, 🤗
<tgBot> <tylnesh> soon, I'll be running proper OS on my tablet
<tgBot> <tylnesh> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/FNd6L8FH/file_1238.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Channel stays at the one previously selected. So you can work through them
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The selection is always one behind
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, actituteI cinfirm exactly the same performance, behavior.
<tgBot> <Tiago> Hi everybody. Just a newbie question.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @tylnesh, dang. that's such an awesome gif with many flashbacks
<tgBot> <Tiago> Can I install Ubuntu touch in an oneplus one via windows?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, I shall forgive you just this once!
<tgBot> <Tiago> I'm trying to use the ubports installer with no luck.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> however, maybe your daughter can start programming and contributing more than mine in which case... mine shall lose her trophy... and we can see if they can collaborate together!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, Now stuck on devel …
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> is this on or off topic?  O' Judge Ivan?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont me the same
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In 'About' it says I am in devel even though nothing downloaded
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, he is not here, let us have little fun 😜
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> how was it, with that new keyboard behavior @Flohack said during the QA? since I am on delve now, I could try it
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Ny5XayH2/file_1240.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> The Grey button was just some minutes ago missing, and now it appears, strange
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, In terminal it says I am in RC
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack I think you had a theory about this not too long ago
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Milan has date 09.09.70
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Hmm... UBports installer claimed success, but it's been ages and the tablet doesnt boot
<tgBot> <tylnesh> past Powered by Ubuntu screen
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Mine is different format 25/09/2017
<tgBot> <tylnesh> tired already, I'm gonna try again tomorrow.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Three minutes?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> more like 7
<tgBot> <Stereofont> First time longer
<tgBot> <tylnesh> ok, gonna let it go for couple more minutes, then I'm gonn ashut it down and try tomorrow, when I get back from work.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Good night, folks!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, She does not know it yet, but I am preparing me to show her soon the basic commands for terminal, I will share with you her reaction, I need some professional coder here that could help us in the future to keep developing UT.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> thanks for all the work!
<tgBot> <tylnesh> and help!
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Stereofont, I had the same problem with rc channel a few days ago  therefore I switched to devel channel (Version 41) Works really well on BQ M10FHD. The long boot time error is fixed...now it starts in 27sec
<tgBot> <tylnesh> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/EzyU8wAK/file_1241.mp4
<tgBot> <tylnesh> It works
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, Milan has version r.181? ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, 🤗
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Stereofont, yes r181 but for Nexus5, seee … https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/15.04/devel/hammerhead/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @tylnesh, Congrats and enjoy 🙂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, Ahah! When you go back a page it doesn't carry the change but it DOES change. Devel is now downloading
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Yep... So different from what I remember
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Try Dekko2. You can install alongside Dekko
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Z8pvSQm0/file_1243.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> and don forget to install also
<tgBot> <Stereofont> And ontheroad if you develop
<tgBot> Ricardo was added by: Ricardo
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome Ricardo!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, Very fast. The tablet is not critical at all so devel is no risk really
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> Indeed ...version 41 works fine with my device since 6days...no problems so far
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The browser icon no longer looks like Safari 🤣
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> yes, taht true 😉
<tgBot> <samzn> @Milan Korecky, I think it's pretty dishonest that Marius himself is offering this, what if I as a developer want to include ads in my application?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @samzn, What if i'm a user who doesn't want to see ads and prefers to pay for the application? If you're an app dev, add a donation link to your apps openstore page, if i depend on your app, i will donate. But my time is too valuable to be wasted looking at ads
<tgBot> <neothethird> this is basically what free software is about. What the developer wants doesn't matter, the user should control the software
<tgBot> Johan was added by: Johan
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, this conversation is.... totally interesting.  Joe! @exar_kun  #audiocast!
#ubports 2017-10-17
<tgBot> <Tiago> @Tiago, Ok. got it. installation in progress with CPT.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @savetier, on my blog i talked abt it in few places. I even have post about setting up shh with x forwarding all the way into the container. so hou ssh into your ut phone then chroot into a container and run app inside remptely onto your desktop. … kriscode.blogspot.com
<tgBot> <savetier> @KrisJacewicz, Thanks :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, chroot!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we covered 'chroot' in our audiocast
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> np, i will try to make a post dedicated to x forwarding scenario where o compile all the info in one place
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, nice
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think you'll like my explanation of it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's in the techlish section
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i wrote post on my blog about containers in ut phone i used debootstarp as an example
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, will checknout!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> enjoyez vous l'audiiocast
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, alors nous allons l'enjoyer :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> voici un plan pour tout le monde! this is on topic... or not.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Judge Ivan?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5KD2fXBH/file_1244.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 258x29) https://irc.ubports.com/RARwwouV/file_1246.jpg
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #353: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/353/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1175: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1175/
<tgBot> macchanmatsuda was added by: macchanmatsuda
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @neothethird, Very agree with you Jan. Let us magine, among my translations I would ad adds. But the main problem is webrowser, there are so many ads today. And even with cookies and history I disable and clean continously, the ads come back from the sites I visited. When I visit my parents in-law, I guess what are their medical issues,....
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Is it possible to install Ubuntu in moto g4 plus?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Vijaypraj, Hi Vijay, if your phone is not listed in the  Core devices or Legacy devices on the ubports website, then it's not possible at the moment unless you try to port it yourself.... so right now the best thing to do is get a nexus 5 or a oneplus... one of the core devices. sorry.
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Ok
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> How to porting?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Vijaypraj, Porting : because every phone is so different and plagued by proprietary blobs that don't come with documentation, porting involves following the wiki which just tells you the general idea for building the kernel and setting up the filesystem, flashing etc.... getting it to actually work means spending ages sifting through log files every time it crashes and fixing those errors until it finally boots.... The Halium project will mak
<tgBot> that process simpler some day. you're welcome to read up on halium and give it a try.
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 👍
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/UBports-Development-Information
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Thank you bandi
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> I will try
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Vijaypraj, 👍🏼 cheers
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 😊
<tgBot> <tylnesh> What\s the status of libertine in UBports?
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #27: SUCCESS in 5.8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/27/
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @tylnesh, it works. very useable... i see Kris recommending developing apps directly on the phones using Lazarus IDE and Geany, so it's gotta be good for that to work out. ;)
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #162: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/162/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1176: SUCCESS in 0.49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1176/
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I used to use texstudio, qtcreator, and many more in my old Ubuntu Touch days
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Forgot about how to do it, any links?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Libertine%3A-install-and-manage-desktop-applications
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Thanks! Gonna give it a try once I get back from work
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @tylnesh, 👍🏼 have fun
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/10/lazarus-development-for-ubuntu-phone.html
<tgBot> <tylnesh> How's running cli apps in libertine container?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I assume I'd install a terminal app
<tgBot> <tylnesh> and run them from there
<tgBot> <tylnesh> right?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> can't wait to put byobu on a tablet :)
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> yep. gnome terminal... just like normal
<tgBot> <tylnesh> okie-doke
<tgBot> <tylnesh> also, how do I enable ssh on UBports?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i want to note that you could do native programming on the phone either with or without containers (ie Libertine), and each approach has own pros and cons
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tylnesh, enabled by default
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I'm not really gonna do development for UBports just now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but ut devices only allow publick key authentication
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> no password authentocation
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so you need to have ssh id on your client
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I need to finish my diploma thesis first
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and import its public ley into the ut device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then u connect without password
<tgBot> <tylnesh> import? Just add it to .ssh/authorized_keys?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also if you want to use x forwarding with ssh you need to install xauth package on the phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> otherwise upon connection you wont be able to generate .Xauthority file
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and x forwarding wont work
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I use mostly cli apps. but I may as well isntall it.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> thanks!
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I'm gonna play with the development of apps for UBports after I finish my diploma thesis
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but if u install xauth package then the .Xauthority will get autogenerated the first time you connect. you will se a warning about missing file but it will be autogenerated and will work
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I just wanna use my tablet as I used to. As an on-the-go netbook replacement
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I wonder if apps like redshift would work :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well does redshift come for ARM architecture?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> @KrisJacewicz, Dunno, but what's stopping you us from building it?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> redshift is for Xserver
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Hmm.. ssh port is not open
<tgBot> <tylnesh> ah, ok
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i didnt know if it had sources available or not
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SwizzlaKalongie, it doesnt matter ut jas xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also almost never an app uses xorg api directly mostly it uses widgetset api like gtk or qt
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> gtk has not been poted to mir yet although some work was initiated
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if it ever matures then u could run gtk apps in mir dorectly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> cuz apps mostly call gtknapi not xorg api directly
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @KrisJacewicz, doesn't redshift set the colour globally ? so you're saying it will just change the colour temperature for the one app?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> anyways u can use gtk apps on ut so if redshift has sources that you can compile for arm then you should be able to run it on the ut device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SwizzlaKalongie, i dont know for sure but i think it would run but maybe you would not see anything happen in mir window manager
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not sure how much mir has in common with xorg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> bit afaik it provides compatible api via xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so it should be possible to teat it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *test
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> the page says "Your graphics driver and X server needs to either support at least RANDR version 1.3 or the VidMode extension"
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> yep... test needed...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SwizzlaKalongie, i installed randr on ut directly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i hoped that i could change dpi setting
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> oooo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so that gtk apps in xmir would scale better
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so it ran and didnt cause any exception
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just that there was no visible effect either :P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> my guess is that xmir provides compatible apis but not all of them produce visible results
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some may be kind of placeholders, dummy apis
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just there so that compilation succeeds
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and so that execution runs without crashes
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but that is also another big problem with UT's xmir: while mir reports actual dpi, xmir seems to always report constant 72 or 90 (dont remember)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so if your gtk program calls xorg api for checking screen dpi it will not get the real value
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i think it is a bummer, because some apps would scale properly if xmor would report real dpi
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @KrisJacewicz, hmm... interesting
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> all speculations though, I dont actually know
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> yep...speculation based on knowledge... kinda works out lol
<tgBot> <tylnesh> How to open port 22? No matter what, it always refuses connection
<tgBot> <tylnesh> on BQ m10
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Michal do you use key authentication?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tylnesh, did you import client's public key?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> because ssh is open by default
<tgBot> <tylnesh> It shouldnt matter, as I edited the config to allow password
<tgBot> <tylnesh> and it straight out refuses connection, not refusing the key
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> afaik it wont work
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i tried
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some other settings somewhere else overwrite your editted config
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> at least that was my experience
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so import the key and check
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i will bet u it will work
<tgBot> <tylnesh> the servce was off by default
<tgBot> <tylnesh> ssh daemon
<tgBot> <tylnesh> that was the problem, after I run it manually, I connected without the key
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> alright!
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I wonder.. can you create libertine containers on sd card?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tylnesh, otherwise i import key likenthis: … $ export KEY=$(ssh supervizor@192.168.0.47 cat /home/supervizor/.ssh/id_rsa.pub) # ensure that you got the key by printing it and ensuring it is set: $ echo $KEY # now you can import the key: $ echo $KEY >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/FeO5bI2a/file_1248.jpg
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @tylnesh, Have you enabled developer mode? That should get it to auto start
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tylnesh, Libertine has its own path but you can move it to sdcard and create symlink
<tgBot> <tylnesh> of course
<tgBot> <tylnesh> that is great news, since back when I was using it, I mostly had problems with lack of space on the device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and if you make your own container not via Libertine than you are free to put it anywhere
<tgBot> <tylnesh> 16 gigs is really small for my use-case
<tgBot> <tylnesh> texstudio is a beast :D
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> So will UBports be rolling out a security patch for KRACK?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Hopefully
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I hope
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, inthink that is the reason why i didnt hv to turn it on!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #371: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/371/
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Unity8 is qt5, right?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1177: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1177/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> correct
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @tylnesh, Yes, QML to be more precise
<tgBot> <tylnesh> K! I might port some of the small educational games I made for my nephews.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> what do I need to make the symlink of?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> to move libertine?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> .local/share/libertine ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Dev mode starts ssh? This is new for me ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> well it starts the ssh-daemon does it not?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> It did not for me
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Had to start it myself
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Dont think so because its off in /etc/defaults or whats the name? Even when its starting the script, it would bail-out because of this variable setting
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Ah yeah my bad. Dev mode just enables the adb server. phablet-shell does the  rest with starting ssh and copying keys.
<tgBot> <el_namor> Hello folks. As my BQ E4.5 broke I got a N5 now running Ubports Version of UT. … I wanted to ask if there is any opportunity to get the BQ guitar ring tone to the N5?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @el_namor, If you get the original file you can set it as custom ringtone
<tgBot> <el_namor> Any way to extract it from the BQ image file? I dont have my phone anymore. :/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @el_namor, Guessing a user can extract it and send it to you. Mine is also dead sadly
<tgBot> <el_namor> Ok
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I have Bq 4.5, i will try when back home
<tgBot> <tylnesh> BTW... when vivid repositories stop working, what will happen with Libertine?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 512x452) https://irc.ubports.com/YX0E2VgU/file_1249
<tgBot> <tylnesh> on BQ M10? :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There are space problems. They hog a lot of resources
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There was a concept of multi-snaps with one shared resource. Still debates over whether snaps are the future
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont one small question, dont tell to anybody 🤓, in which file i should look for the ring tones? Thanks
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> maybe user/share/sounds/ubuntu
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I see them, I found them
<tgBot> <tylnesh> @Stereofont, Well, if you can install snaps to sd card and symlink them to your home, wouldnt that solve the size issue?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Also with Solus, Fedora, Arch and Elementary jumping on the bandwagon, I think this is foregone conclusion
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Where do libertine containers reside?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I tbh I dont see this being practical, you would to have a meta-database which knows about which requirement form a snap is in another snap. In the end it defeats the aomtic behaviour of snaps since you need to install additional dependencies
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tylnesh, Just because Desktop distro jump here or there does not mean we have to follow without thinking
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, look flatpaks
<tgBot> <vanyasem> they just have several default runtimes for flatpaks
<tgBot> <tylnesh> @Flohack, Sure, I meant for the snaps to be the future on the desktop, not mobile. I'm curious how that will work out.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, gnome, kde, freedesktop, etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Hm I am more concerned about security flaws like libssl being out of date in snaps.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I hate the entire idea of both snaps and flatpaks tbh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> maybe just being conservative here
<tgBot> <tylnesh> @Flohack, Shouldn't that be the concern of the snap maintainer?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> @vanyasem, I for one love being able to install recent software on 16.04 without going  the PPA route
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tylnesh, Exactly but what if he does not maintain it? We, UBports are then being notorious for having insecure phones. Thats the bottomline everybody will understand. Explain this to press and media, that it was just one sloppy maintainer
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Well, maybe add a check if the version of the libraries in snaps are recent and showing a warning if there's a known vulnerability
<tgBot> <tylnesh> something like" Proceed at your own discretion
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oGBRyUvk/file_1250.ogg
<tgBot> <tylnesh> anyways... again, nobody knows where libertine containers are stored?  :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tylnesh, Ok so we need a database on the phone, that will inspect all snaps for versions, and then give warnings? That makes things more and more comlicated. We need to maintain this db and sync it to all devices. Then we are better off by patching the stuff from upstream, as a normal shared lib. Thats the beauty about shared libs, you can update everything in one goi
<tgBot> <tylnesh> True.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> well, it's one big sliding ruler
<tgBot> <tylnesh> convenience —------------— security
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Expansion to SD would solve a lot of problems. A problem for Nexus 7 though. Would it be fast enough and reliable enough  for a standard architecture, rather than 'as and when'?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> True, but how else will you otherwise solve the availability of desktop software past closing of vivid's repo?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tylnesh, This what makes Android so secure, they have Java bytecode which is not tied to a certain version of a lib. You can exchange/update whatever you want and it will (probably) not break
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Xenial, presumably
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tylnesh, We are in distribution hell, yes. It makes weird things to us such as openstore needing sooner or later multiple versions of Apps for multiple releases available
<tgBot> <Flohack> Every developer will give up if he has to maintain his App across 3 releases. Thats simply not appealing
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Yeah, and there's no easy way to solve it either
<tgBot> <samzn> Isn't snap with dependencies basically what we have now except sandboxed
<tgBot> <samzn> What we've always had with package managers*
<tgBot> <tylnesh> The thing is, that in my selfish mind I never even hoped for Ubuntu Touch being successful on the mobile platforms. I don't really give a crap if there's appstore with milions of apps doing fart noises on the platform. I just wanna something open and that I can screw around with and do crazy stuff like installing QtCreator and TexStudon on.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samzn, Snaps solve a bunch of things in a good way. but they consume a lot of space, and need super-aware maintainers. I can see snaps shining where a big group of people delivers software, like lets say eclipse as a snap. Or QtCreator. Can be. But the Android ecosystem exploded by the inclusion of single hobby developers. To shift all the burden of reading security advisories on a daily basis, patching and updating in record time, is not fair tbh
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I can see the need for a quantum shift in system architecture at some point in the future but that means having maybe 200,000 established user base?
<tgBot> <samzn> Multisnaps could work for big dependencies, for example lets say you depend on electron, you could just point to a shared base
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @tylnesh, .cache/libertine-container/
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Thanks, I already found it. Although I made a silly mistake of trying to move whole folder to sdcard
<tgBot> <tylnesh> *without sudo
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Milan Korecky, Hi Milan, you got them? :) can you send it?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @tylnesh, i totally get you! and i feel Canonical lied when they said that i itially UT would be targetted at enthusiasts, developers and fanboys. How I ask, if even terminal app was missing from default installation. Ubuntu without app???? Also while providing xmir they didnt think to provide gtk triggers for maliit which weight next to nothing, so as a consequence while they allow you to run grk apps but you cant use onscreen keyboard with them
<tgBot> unless you manually install related packages. To me they totally said one thing and did another :(
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *Ubuntu without terminal app????
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I didn't mean it as a rant, though. I could care less about what's preloaded on the device, since installing Terminal app is just a few clicks away.
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> what would stop us from supporting click, flatpak and snap?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> k... a half-stupid question: what if i were to package something in a flatpak or appimage, any way to get that working on the phone, to show up in libertine etc? or if it were compiled to work on unity etc...
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @rogieroudshoorn, +1
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i mean - the point of this platform (for me) is freedom and to be independent of the big companies that want to know all about me
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> why not open up as wide as possible for as many development methods as possible - as long as we don't maintain more then one ourselves?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, As long as the overall maintainence effort for UBports is not exploding, its ok. But you know, we need to be small but beautiful in the beginning. We can add a tons of features, but people will turn away if they are not well maintained
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> of course, as long as we can with minimal effort
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i would hope that - for instance - mainstream browsers in flatpak or snap could lessen the burden somewhat
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @el_namor, I have sent all of them and directly to you
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #146: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/146/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1178: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1178/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That seems a bit too fast @mariogrip
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, that's funny.  just started using that redshift thing recently.  really helps my eyes in my cave
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @el_namor, find anyone who has it and then get really close with a great microphone and record it, export to useable audio format, then import into phone.  no one will know it's a ghetto reproduction.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @tylnesh, hopefully we can help you consider success as an option as well! ;)
<tgBot> <NikosChat> ...
<tgBot> NikosChat was added by: NikosChat
<tgBot> <tylnesh> @wayneoutthere, Well, I hope it's successful for the sake of all the fine people that did such  great job so far
<tgBot> <tylnesh> But for my use case it's irrelevant, as long as it's somewhat maintained and got browser, a terminal and a way to install regular apps
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @NikosChat, Welcome!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SwizzlaKalongie, if i just think about it then it feels like making, say, flatpack image that you install on the phone directly to show up in libertine, an overthinking. Of you flatpack somwthing then it should show up the same place you install it on. So if you install it on the phone directly, the app should go into the phone os directly even if it requires xmir. If you want the app to go into libertine than you should download it into liberti
<tgBot> container and install it in there.
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @KrisJacewicz, k. thanks. i don't know much about how libertine works, so...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> however if you really want, you could deploy some sort of daemon in the libertine container an on the phone let flatpack be handled by custom service not the actual flatpack installer. your own service intercept your flatpack and sends it into libertine via a daemon running there, then once moved over, starts normal flatpack installation procedure in the libertine container.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @SwizzlaKalongie, libertine is basically just a chroot jail plus some utils and a service on the phone to control the container and start apps within it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is also a scope that lists app launchers
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @KrisJacewicz, sounds very complicated
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it simplifies things to the point that you just click and things happen automagically in the background
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you could also manually create your own container and install apps inside of it and you could even creaye a custom launcher in the main scope (not a dedicated one) to start apps from your container onto the phone screen
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or you can skip container entirely and install your x apps in the phone directly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with app launcher in the main scope
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @KrisJacewicz, sounds good... i like it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> personally i think that there is only one real limitation that makes libertine needed. the limitation is the space on the / partition of the UT device. When you install apps from .deb packages they take up space on the partition that has very limited size. When you use Libertine everything goes into userspace where you have much more storage space. Other than that it is not necessary at all to have libertine in order to use gtk or other x apps on
<tgBot> phone.  … Manually you can try to move some data to userspace after installation and then create symlinks, but not everyone wants to go through the steps of doing it, so Libertine offers convenience.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i personally dont use libertine at all any more, but as a tradeoff i have to manually ensure that my / space does not run out.
<tgBot> <samzn> maybe soon we can unify the equivalent of /data/ and /system partitions :)
<tgBot> <samzn> not sure how sensible snapdragon is to partition changes but it works fine on my kindle fire
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Partition changes are potentially dangerous if you want to move back to Android
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's a choice that we don't want to get in the way of
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either way, / isn't stored in /system
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's stored in /data/rootfs.img
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I'm thinking about unpacking the rootfs to /system ... And using /data as /home. So there wouldn't have to be something changed really. on the partition layout.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I opened an issue on the halium projectmanagement repo about that, just to get some feedback
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If I could snap my fingers and make a change, /data would be overlayed over /system.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you can hack your system all you want, but go back when you inevitably screw something up
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/27
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samzn, all that would be great however i see a flaw in the core design of linux software. Apps that absolutely dont require any sudo are packaged with foxed paths that are outside of user's home. Deb format doesnt even allow for installing into home folder paths unless via script. Also you cannot dpkg -i someapp.deb without sudo. I find it really bad practice. lot of crossplatform apps come in portable flavor on Windows but on Linux they keep aw
<tgBot> from that even though userspace portablenprograms are both more convenient and safer. … That is precisely why things lile flatpack exist.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, Problem is that only the most spartan of overlay-type filesystems are included in Android kernels. And they're buggy.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> essentially on windows an app expects all its files to be under the folder where the executable is, all os kept together paths are relative and things easily become portable. Same apps on Linux suddenly abandon that design just because of some traditional paradigm that some things go to /usr/share, some to /usr/lib, some to /opt etc.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so now out of that weird paradigm in order to make all simpler we still dont abandon the paradigm but instead package apps with container-like approaches
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> what a weird way out of the problem
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> why not just change your code so that app can entirely be fit inside the folder that you can put anywhere u wish
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with all the .so libs there too
<tgBot> <samzn> @KrisJacewicz, The issue is that the ((very) limited) phone storage is split into two partitions, in a model that only android really uses
<tgBot> <samzn> Actually iOS also does it like that but at least they are competent :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samzn, so i am working on an alternative store app for UT that allows for packaging apps in a way that thwy get installed to the userspace
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so that users can install apps without sudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and into userspace
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @samzn, Again, not under Ubuntu Touch or Plasma Mobile
<tgBot> <samzn> packages?
<tgBot> <samzn> @UniversalSuperBox, without repartitioning you can't unify the two partitions, can you?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> lets take terminal app as an example
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you download the click and extract it as its just a zipped archive
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i side you hc lot of stuff
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but u take out the app binary
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> copy into a folder say ~/terminalapp
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and place customized launcher in ~/.local/share/applications/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> all data is in the userspace
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> no sudo required at all
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> app launcher is in the apps scope with all other apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and u have a portable terminal app without any apparmor confinement
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> without all the click stuff
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and same with gtk/x apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so i am developing an appstore like app that hosts apps packaged for this type of deployment and handles everything automatically without sudo and into userspace only
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> only some apps are more troublesome than others, example geany, it just forces you to put aome stuff under /usr/share/geany, so even if u move the binary to the userspace and create custom launcher also on the userspace it will only look for some data files outside of your home directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> for such cases i will want that actual data still goes to userspace under a folder with the binary and all the rest, but the installer makes symlinks which still write to the / partition but arw tiny and generally wont make your space run out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but as much as i am absolute fan of Linux i think that it is a stupid design that installing software throws application's files all over the place
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and it is not a requirwment, just some sort of mannerism that developers blindly follow
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> take Telegram desktop app linix version as a good example
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> no sude
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> extract to your home folder and it just works
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> all tight together
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere Did you try to set a day for the alarm clock ? as mentioned here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/288 ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Thanks @Ern_st .  that launchpad link doesn't work there (I commented this) and I just set an alarm now trying to set a day to make sure there is a day set and see if that helps.  Thaks for the lead and I'll let you know
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Regarding podbird, it simply stop to work on my Nexus 5 from one day to another one. After a config + cache clean, desinstall and reinstall it's working like a charm.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> #Question when will you release a patch for Krack?
<tgBot> <Michele> does anyone know if there's a way to install ut apps (`.click`) on ubuntu desktop?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, cool man. this might be working now but the solution wasn't what I expected.  You can see my last two responses in the git (GIT!) hub above.  thanks again in the process i may have got it working
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, on behalf of @exar_kun we at the Ubuntu Touch Audiocast thank you!
<tgBot> <Montefrio> @Kévin, how to do config + cache clean on UT?
<tgBot> <Michele> you can do it with UT Tweak Tool
<tgBot> <Montefrio> thx
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @garrogarri, Probably when someone rebuilds a fixed version of the package wpasupplicant for vivid. Which version of wpa is included in vivid by default? Maybe the fix for debian jessie will fit here too.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> OK, found the patch (https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/wpa.git/patch/?id=5e1d735e15aef8dc762761c5e938dec9db209bdd). Just apply this on the ubuntu vivid version of the wpa source package and rebuild. Should be fixed then, as long as the android part doesn't has to do something with this.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Matteo, I think I resolved this issue by deleting data for the system setting app with TweekGeek 😁👍 . Now I switched back to release candidate.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Michele, You can compile and install from source locally but it's not that trivial. I am currently investigating this. If you are interested although it's rather a hack and will not work for any app currently in the openstore but only a very few i can send you my work-in-progress docs
<tgBot> AfzalAlam was added by: AfzalAlam
<tgBot> <AfzalAlam> I'd like to install UT via MultiROM. Any ideas where I can get a compiled version of UT from ubports to flash that?
<tgBot> <AfzalAlam> Bacon user btw
<tgBot> <Matteo> @AfzalAlam, As far as I understood, MultiROM is no more supported by Ubuntu Touch developed by UBports...ah by the way, welcome Afzal
<tgBot> <AfzalAlam> @Matteo, Thanks Matteo.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @AfzalAlam, yes, I always see @UniversalSuperBox saying "Sorry, no multi-rom".  I dn't know what it means but it must be true :(
<tgBot> <samzn> @AfzalAlam, attempt to use efidroid
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @samzn, Does EFIdroid instead supports ut?
<tgBot> <Michele> @demokrit atomos, yes, please👍🏻
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Michele, At the link directly go to the section about local building: https://github.com/demokrit011/own_docs/blob/master/Creating%20a%20clean%20Yunitbuntu%2016.04.md
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Milan Korecky, yeah I've seen it thank you :)
<tgBot> <el_namor> Well guys, I have quite sever issues with my N5. :( … Unfortunately UT runs far worse than before on my BQ E4.5 :(
<tgBot> <el_namor> There are the minor annoying and known things like 1970 date or screen not switching on with brightness sensor activated ... … But also severe things: … First problem is strong battery drain (also in comparison to android) … Now the network manager was crashed somehow, WLAN was not found, flight mode did not work. … The phone freezed totally in one point and got quite hot (without doing something special except trying to connect to WIFI). …
<tgBot> off the phone but it did not shut down totally: the screen was black but phone still activated. … Now it seems to be in kind of a boot loop with always the google logo showing up, going black again, then UT loading logo then again google logo ... :/
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Force the shutdown, plug it and then restarting. It can behave a bit crazy time to time if it's low in battery.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @el_namor For the 1970 do you have a cell network on your phone ?
<tgBot> <el_namor> yes … and with network signal it sets then actual date but it's a strange bug I did not see at the Aquaris E4.5
<tgBot> <el_namor> I tried to shutdown but always when I press the on/off button the phone will start again showing the google screen for quite long time then getting black screen and then suddenly showing the ubports loading screen until it's black again and nothing happens :/ … It's connected to the plug already 😐
<tgBot> <el_namor> Unfortunately, this is not usable like this for daily driver (as my BQ has been for 1.5 yrs with canonical image and 0.5 yrs with the ubports image)
<tgBot> <el_namor> Can I break this boot loop somehow or do I have to wait until deep discharge of the battery? (which is not a good thing actually for the battery ...)
<tgBot> <el_namor> Ah I managed to get into recovery mode and at least switch off the phone from there properly.
<tgBot> <el_namor> Ok I'll leave it charge now for some time and then try again restarting ...
<tgBot> <Michele> If I have this what can I do? reboot the phone? but why does this appen?
<tgBot> <Michele> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/deriJhJu/file_1252.jpg
<tgBot> <el_namor> This is a bug I had already with my BQ E4.5 (Canonical an Ubports image) … Phone continues working generally ... … But the indicator won't be fixed unless you restart.
<tgBot> <Michele> bq 4.5 me too...
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @el_namor, Unfortunatly we have an opposite view. Yes you need to break the boot loop, by pushing power button long enough at the right moment.
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Michele, Just restart. I seems to crash randomly ... I didn't notice any rule behind this.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Ok great, keep us update. for the brighness sensor is working, no issue to report on that.
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Ern_st, well I am happy to have broken the boot loop now. … But I must say that for me the N5 is running worse than the BQ E4.5 before (which unfortunately broke :( ). … I had these not being able to connect to wifi (not seeing it) also with the BQ E4.5 but usually switchin to flight mode shortly solved the issue. Then there was no battery drain with phone getting hot without any action and these boot loops ... … I know that it is not comparab
<tgBot> you guys adjusted all the image yourself for the N5 (which is an amazing achievement) but it seems that there is still quite severe bugs present.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @el_namor, No worry, it's your experience that i don't doubt about it. I'm trying to share mine and understand yours.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> For information I didn't adjust anything on my N5... i'm just using the official image.
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Ern_st, the date issue is already labelled for OTA3 … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/5 … the brightness sensor is working on my device too, but screen wont switch on properly then. its also labelled already for OTA-3 … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/65
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Ern_st, so you are on Android?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Ah it's not the brightness sensors, it the initial wake up. Yes i do have this bug. I push the power ONCE button and swipe the screen. Voila !
<tgBot> <Ern_st> (Sticker, 448x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6xizDgE0/file_1253
<tgBot> <Ern_st> No Ubuntu touch Devel supported by Ubport 😁
<tgBot> <el_namor> well I don't understand then what you mean with "official image" … I have the UBports image for N5 also. Stable channel, OTA-2. There was no official canonical image for the N5, was it? I thought there was only one for the N4 and N7. … I flashed the UBPorts image and installed my apps from openstore and the three apps I still need from ubuntu store (Dekko, Stream-Player and German News Webapp) and nothing else.
<tgBot> <el_namor> No manual messing around via apt or libertine or whatever at this point.
<tgBot> <el_namor> Ok after some charging I tried to boot and it works now 👍🏻 … I'll let it charge
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Officially supported by Ubport
<tgBot> <el_namor> this I have also
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Yes i noticed your bug at low battery once or twice, really annoying but i couldn't find a way to reproduce it
<tgBot> <el_namor> Moreover, there seems to happen battery drain from time to time. … With Android the battery time of the device was not great, but about 1-1.5 days with moderate use
<tgBot> <el_namor> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6uie00lg/file_1255.jpg
<tgBot> <el_namor> this is with UT … I already noticed, that 4G drains a lot, so I switched network to 2G/3G only and was connected today mainly to WIFI and normal moderate use with Telegram, browser, one or two calls and quite long stand by times in between … the battery time is defenitely worse than E4.5 and than N5 with Android. And as said, I noticed the device gettin very warm from time to time without special activity done by me. … Could it be that this rel
<tgBot> issue with boot loop at low battery?
<tgBot> <Alexander> Yes, I agree , but if you don't use the screen the battery time is increased a lot. I think that it's mainly because the screenbrightness is too strong on Utouch, see https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/213
<tgBot> <Ern_st> try to reboot one more time... otherwise try to run from a computer a top on your phone see what is consuming cpu.
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Alexander, well today I had the phone on almost minimal brightness (manually) as I was annoyed by the screen not switching on properly bug with automatic screen brightness
<tgBot> <Alexander> Yes, because the minimal brightness is still so bright in my opinion
<tgBot> <el_namor> @Ern_st, atm it seems fine … But before it got into the boot loop and when it didn't find the wifi and did not enter flight mode it was one of the occasions when it got hot also ...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Automatic works fine in my N5 but the power button bug annoys me
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Battery lasts very well on my device too. 26hrs with medium use is crazy good
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> For me at least
<tgBot> <el_namor> well I've been using the N5 with Lineage now for about 2 weeks and it was fine also in range 24-36h depending on using intensity
<tgBot> <el_namor> but for me, with UT it hardly lives 12h with same using intensity :/
<tgBot> <el_namor> The BQ E4.5 acutally lived longer with UT than with Android (without google apps calling home all the time). … In the beginning more than 48h with UT and even in the end easily over 24h with 2.5 yr old battery
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Of course. The good thing in my situation is that I bought an used N5 😺
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> My old samsung s4 lasted half a day
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> And my iPhone 4 lasts 15-20hs after 5 years
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The funny part in the N5 is that the battery drains quick from 100 to 70% but after that it lasts well
<tgBot> <el_namor> my N5 is also used from ebay. … battery was an issue already when I flashed first UT in september (short battery time) … But the pre-owner said, the battery was changed in january. Hence, I checked with lineageOS ond my N5 and there it runs 24-36h and now in UT hardly 12h :/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Hmmm
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Weird
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 12hrs normal use? Telegram. Dekko. Some browsing ?
<tgBot> <el_namor> yupp
<tgBot> <el_namor> maybe even one or two 5min calls (very old fashioned: make calls with a smartphone 😆)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Lol
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Of course
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It should last much more tbh
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> At least 20hrs easily
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 12hs is not so great
<tgBot> <el_namor> well from a 2nd hand phone you never know in which condition the battery is. so I checked with lineageos but as I saidthere it was easily 24-36h in normal android mode. … In this power saving android mode also 48h
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Right now my device is on 15% and I xharged last time yesterday at 9pm ( right now here is 22pm)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> True.
<tgBot> <el_namor> well this seems reasonable
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't know tbh
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I hope the Devs can optimize the battery in the future
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I know they will
<tgBot> <el_namor> maybe your phone would last 70h with android and oyu have an outstanding battery ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I never tried  to listen to some music when in public transport like everybody does nowadays. I may do that tomorrow
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, sounds like my car.....
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @el_namor, woah! old skool!
<tgBot> <el_namor> I even checked the internet about N5 and sailfishOS (as I saw in MDT that there is an image for the N5) but it seems even far more buggy than UT so I didn't even try ^^
<tgBot> <el_namor> Hower, lineage rom worked without any bugs I noticed on the N5 … but you notice  every now and then that you are using an OS without google that is not meant to be used without google ...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I've just reviewed a song! It's a masterpiece....  it's about our community here.  I'm just making sure that it's suitable for all audiences.  So far so good....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, our judges and review panel have decided....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that it's suitable.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Proof that Work is Being done at UBports: … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/i-never-sleep
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (courtesy of MC Joe (in here)???
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is truly a use of my voice
<tgBot> <Matteo> @wayneoutthere, Lol!! Great work Wayne, I really appreciate 😁👍
<tgBot> <tembleking> hey, is there any alternative to kik on ubports?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Can you use ppas with libertine?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @tembleking, We have Telegram, Matrix, IRC, and a Google hangouts client
<tgBot> <tembleking> @PhoenixLandPirate, no, I mean an alternative client to kik
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @tembleking, No
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great Job with the remix
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great skills there
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #303: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/303/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1179: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1179/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, that one was all Joe (@exar_kun ) he used his sick-time well :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😺😺 I really enjoy the podcasts and I understand all the effort involved by you guys
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thanks
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/TgKWmWk5/file_1257.jpg
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @malditobastardo, Yes, I'm "krillin" today *cough*. Thank *you* for listening!
<tgBot> <Michele> @rubencarneiro, please, can you send it?
<tgBot> <Ian L> @exar_kun, Love the song and the community. Great job to all involved.👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @rubencarneiro, sweeeeet.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ian L, thanks for feedback and encouragement!
<tgBot> <Ian L> Np
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @Michele, not finished yet
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @el_namor, Try command "restart indicator-display" in terminal, works for my BQ M10 to bring the indicator back without restart
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/X514qM54/file_1259.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere https://ninja-build.org/
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere chroot (children root) is a way to run rootfs on top if an existing rootfs in a children process (kinda like virtualbox but without the kernel) and qemu is a way to emulate arm syscalls on non arm systems
<tgBot> NikosChat was added by: NikosChat
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @el_namor, The N5 is a work in progress for sure. Getting it working overall was an amazing achievement. With limited resources 'everything working, more or less' is a pretty good starting point. It isn't a 'product' from a manufacturer and I think we shouldn't judge it in that way. It is a great volunteer project
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, I think my understanding was way cooler.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, oh! it's not a lolipop???
#ubports 2017-10-18
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EBfwf2ob/file_1261.jpg I made a mock up design idea for uMatriks!
<tgBot> twizzle2056 was added by: twizzle2056
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> am i in right group to ask how i can flash ubuntu touch to an Acer Liquid Zest? I don't like Android. (thank Google Play Services for that)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @twizzle2056, You'd have to port it to the device
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> how
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> and does Ubuntu Touch support MediaTek processors.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You'd need to join the Halium group to get info about that me believes @UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> I don't get it
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> Why is it so complicated.
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> I just don't like Android..
<tgBot> <Schyken> @wayneoutthere, This was amazing
<tgBot> <twizzle2056> welp this was a joke
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1v0wffZ9/file_1263.jpg This is how ureadit looks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @twizzle2056, What were you expecting Eugene?  Let us know maybe we can help
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, He left
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/b9bwbfnO/file_1265.jpg Then that's my umatriks concept, a few things seem a bit to small but seems P.good to me
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, asta la vista.  But let's take note of what happened in terms of onboarding.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> According to Telegram at least
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In another view it says he's here
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, good work coach.  Keep pushing forward.  I like where this one is going.  Do we have a sub-team dedicated to makin this happen?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Thank you :) there are a few people working on the uMatriks app, so hopefully someone looks at it and runs with it :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, He's in this group not in the Fair phone group :)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #354: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/354/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1180: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1180/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @twizzle2056, If you don't like Android because of Google Play Lineage may be an option too if your device is supported
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @twizzle2056, Because smartphones suck and every device needs manual patching unlike desktops and so
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, Looks like Riot kinda
<tgBot> <bastos777> @PhoenixLandPirate, I like it very much. Thank you. Together with the changes from @delijati which he announced in https://matrix.to/#/#uMatriks:matrix.org , uMatriks is becoming a real usable app. Hopefully @larrea.mikel will find time soon to publish the next release.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @KrisJacewicz, Agree. Another design for it would be great.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @el_namor, Same here on my fp2. I noticed that device gets warm and drains battery randomly.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @bastos777, That's what Snap/Flatpak/AppImage/etc. are for
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @PhoenixLandPirate, Nice mockup! Thank you!
<tgBot> <bastos777> @bastos777, I forgot to mention @mariogrip and @DanChapman contributions for getting notifications for uMatriks. These pulls hopefully will aklso land in the next release.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, Hmm now that I look at it: Wouldn´t that vertical tab style also perfectly match Telegram? =)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Not really, because Telegram defaults to sorting on recency
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Riot has another design standard
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, You can sort in these tabs too. But it would be great to have kind of predefined and custom folders/tabs where I can sort my chats into. I have a big mess in Telegram, all are in one list and its hard to get organized
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But the horizontal one to filter all/groups/people would be great
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, That's why I love how Riot does it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/5IYN73WdwiFUhxDOE7tpiuoYgm-VIExYjigjv0PeWxgZR0WomTdAn8SSNPNiG4Y-EkuV=h310-rw
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Although I prefer Chloe's mockup because I hate horizontal scrolling
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #28: SUCCESS in 4.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/28/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #163: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/163/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1181: SUCCESS in 1.8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1181/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push-rc build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push-rc/5/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @twizzle2056, Hi, please visit www.ubports.com for more info, regarding your questions: no Acer is not yet supported, maybe with Halium in near future, and MediaTek is unfortunately not good idea, very closed
<tgBot> <garrogarri> I created an issue on github to track the progress of patching for KRACK
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #372: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/372/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1182: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1182/
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @PhoenixLandPirate, I thought it was 9gag
<tgBot> Ernst Vaarties was added by: Ernst Vaarties
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @PhoenixLandPirate, nice!
<tgBot> <Ernst Vaarties> Just listened to the Community update from 14 october. It was mentioned if the packages from the ubuntu store should be moved to the OpenStore. I would advice not do this, lot's of those packages are first time tries to make an Ubuntu Touch app and do not so much.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ernst Vaarties, There were hundreds of very niche webapps. I would agree that most of those are no loss, especially when users can easily generate their own
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, Not sure what i did? 😜
<tgBot> <Ernst Vaarties> True. It would be great if generating and installing such a weapp could be made easier. I.e. make it possible installing them without the need to upload them to the shop.
<tgBot> <Ernst Vaarties> For the apps that are usefull, most of them already are available in the openstore because they have active maintainers.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman, Did not you develop and share your Dekko notification code? I
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ernst Vaarties, There is an app which does that. I don't remember it's name
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/LSG80uik/file_1270.jpg
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Milan Korecky, ❤️
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> I like the app "dicer", but It seems nobody use it and it's going to disappear.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, Haha! The clue is in the name 😎
<tgBot> <Ernst Vaarties> @Milan Korecky, Tnx.
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> @Milan Korecky, CSS or JS injection is very needed for this kind of apps.
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> (Photo, 1260x798) https://irc.ubports.com/n0pDVbFc/file_1272.jpg
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> I have a question about RSS feed of UBports blog. Why I receive old posts as a new in some last days? Like one. I am using Feedly, maybe bug on their side.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Cesar_Herrera, Post it to openstore telegram group, they could maybe save it or try first to contact thet developer to move it from canonical server to openstore. 🙂
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, I am not developer
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, I can confirm, I was also suprised.  Let us ask @UniversalSuperBox , he may know more, but now he may be sleeping.
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, what do you mean? :/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> inject css or js into webpages
<tgBot> <vanyasem> in order to provide additional functionality and integrations
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> oh into the webapps? I understood it for Webapp Creator itself...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jujuyeh, add that functionality to the creator
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Anyway, we are working on some new great features 👍 Open an issue if you wish❤️ https://github.com/Jujuyeh/webapp-creator/issues
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, Gleb, pinging you
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Ernst Vaarties, The plan is not to upload the entire Ubuntu Store as-is. There is a number of web-apps that it might not be worth to migrate (usage of deprecated frameworks, small userbase, or they just stopped working). On the other hand, there is some proprietary software that might have specific restrictions on distribution (e.g. I suspect "Panda Love" or "Don't Crash!" fall into this category). … We are building a list of packages that we 
<tgBot> to have in OpenStore, based on their importance, their history (e.g. Falldown, 100balls or Neverball - the first games available on UT), or because we're missing such functionalities (e.g. we don't have an IRC client in the store). Dice roller apps are currently on our list, for instance. … Once we have a first draft, we will likely make the list publicly available, in order to get feedbacks from our community. We all want to be sure we won't miss anything bi
<tgBot> are currently missing a maintainer, if there's someone who likes an app and would like to improve it, we encourage it. 🙂
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Milan Korecky, Thanks
<tgBot> <enriconia> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/XMoQHLZR/file_1273
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 640x1136) https://irc.ubports.com/dQ6Z6J6X/file_1275.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 640x1136) https://irc.ubports.com/LuGgOxOH/file_1277.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Any chance to get something like that?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> scopes maybe?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I know there is a post in the forum about the Today app
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> it looks like scopes 😆
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Where do we translate "Flashlight" form the power indicator. I've been hunting on weblate, but no success? @Flohack . Thanks !
<tgBot> <Flohack> No idea, probably it was hardcoded by the developer... @mariogrip ^^
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Humm, ok. Another question: the newer strings "Update settings" (on system-settings) is already translated a few weeks ago into European Portuguese, but until now remains in English. I'm on devel channel.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @malditobastardo, scopes aligned vertically ™
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @vanyasem, 😺😺
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It would be nice to see some love for the scopes in the near future again
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> They are very very useful
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I think my collision idea has some merit. Pinch weather and calendar together to see if it will rain at the football match
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, Agree with You, the developers commented to come with improved behavior if I remember well
<tgBot> <olisax> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, No, I think it's the UBports RSS feed that is buggy. I'm on ttrss and I also receive old notifications when a new one is there...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Milan Korecky, Great to know. Thanks
<tgBot> <BrisPete> I'd love to see at least the Today Scope given some love. It is dependent, though, on opther scopes (weather, news, events, etc). Very few scopes have made it into the Openstore, so they do need someone to poick them up. Sadly, I have no skill in that direction.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, unfortunately the structure of website was recently changed (any visitors who were there before will notice) so this apparently messed up the RSS and made them all new again.  All things old are new again! There's nothing new under the sun anyways... Sorry about this and maybe we can fix it or maybe not :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hi.  How do I install a .click file once it's on my phone (I got it to downloads).  It seems that everything I find online is for old Cannon Nickels Ubuntu Touch... I wanted to make sure I was using a correct command if I do it now.... thanks!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and... this information should be posted somewhere... but where is most logical?  I think somewhere near Uappexplorer maybe?  or when you open the open store maybe?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @wayneoutthere, $ pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted <pkg_file_name>
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Otherwise you can open the .click pkg with OpenStore or use UT Tweak Tools
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh!  neat i didn't knw open store can do that. cool. haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let me try... thanks sir
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wha???? that was so easy!! hahahaha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> this definitely isn't android or ios I've been told
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #147: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/147/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1183: SUCCESS in 0.56 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1183/
<tgBot> <olisax> Is it possible to download the recovery image idependently? I overwritted it with TWRP and cannot perform OTA update... Otherwise I can re-install from scratch, no worry 😊
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @olisax, My understanding is no. Not yet at least. Could be wrong though
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^studying MDT's scripts on github i can see recovery images hosted on MDT server space, but i don't know where these come from and how recent they are
<tgBot> <YougoChats> they're flashed with fastboot
<tgBot> <YougoChats> underneath it's very shiny surface, my guess is Ubports installer does the same
<tgBot> Jens was added by: Jens
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Will it ever be possible to run an AppImage on UBports?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I suppose in Libertine?
<tgBot> <olisax> @YougoChats, Indeed ! I tried with fastboot-flashing that recovery from MDT, it seems it's an old one (it has the old logo "phone+tablet") and OTA-update doesn't progress further...
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> If the AppImage is for armhf and the App in it mir compatible, I guess it should work fine if you start it from the terminal
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @JBBgameich, Ah, of course, armhf... Hmm... I need to see if I can get Travis to make those :P
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @olisax, i remember that. instread of starting the update it just sits in recovery. you have to go to Ubuntu tools (?) and then apply update IIRC
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i've been poking around in Ubport installer's Github, but it's all java script with a maze of endless references and parameters and i haven't found a clear cut URL somewhere yet
<tgBot> <samzn> yep, it's an electron nightmare :p
<tgBot> <YougoChats> but it's all adb and fastboot in the end, and there has to be a grep going for a recovery.img sitting on a server at some point
<tgBot> <olisax> Yeah, the two only (partial) URL I found were those :
<tgBot> <olisax> const ubportsApi = "https://devices.ubports.com/" …         url: ubportsApi + "api/device/" + device, … const baseUrl = "https://system-image.ubports.com/";
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> system-image is crazy
<tgBot> <Mohannes> https://twitter.com/2Arc676/status/920661939570618368   cananyone help me out here?
<tgBot> <Michele> @sverzegnassi, How could I open it with OpenStore? I've already heard about that but I've never been able to do...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> just click on it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> :D
<tgBot> <Michele> from file manager?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yep
<tgBot> <Michele> it doens't work... no app in the content-hub
<tgBot> <Michele> neither in the dev app...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> do you have the latest version installed?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it works perfectly for me
<tgBot> <Michele> @vanyasem, sure
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> This is news! Umatriks, Millenial members, and important stats all right here at the Ubuntu Touch News Desk … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171018
<tgBot> <Michele> @wayneoutthere is there a way to download tracks from SoundCloud? I simply love I never Sleep 😘😂🤣!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes, podbird
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that seems to download it.... not sure where the mp3 is filed though
<tgBot> <Michele> okay, thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> or even better....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> THIS
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Audio, 94s)https://irc.ubports.com/AJVaGG0e/file_1278.mp3
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but we're trying to funnel people through sound cloud to get an idea whose listening to what
<tgBot> <Michele> ah ok👍🏻
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, imho, you need to fade quotes a little
<tgBot> <vanyasem> also, make the beat quiter (or the voice louder)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> apart from that, i'm impressed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun will get back to school on this for the next one ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> tahnks for any/all feeedback
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I'm a fan... keep'n it real.  Think positive thoughts :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if you fix it, that will be my ringtone for a loong time
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i have a half finished song too but it's... half finished
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> who can sell me an extra 4 hours per day?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> should we take it easy on the Foundation Devs??? Wayne keeps poking them in the eye... 😱
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Kinda reminds me of CyanogenMod's official ringtone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B2Qxh1nluQ
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, There's certainly a difference between banter and actually being hostile. I haven't listened to the latest audiocast, but I doubt it's hostile.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either way, don't think of the community as separate from the Foundation. The foundation is a catalyst for the goals of the community.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> agreed.. but I desperately want UBports to succeed.
<tgBot> <Kirill> My n5 wake up a long time on UT😢
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try turning off the brightness sensor. That seems to fix screen issues for the N5 and FP2.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Automatic brightness, that is
<tgBot> <Kirill> Now I'll check ))
<tgBot> <Kirill> Very good)
<tgBot> <Kirill> Too quiet musk and notification
<tgBot> <Kirill> volume max
<tgBot> <Kirill> Web telegramm no play sound message
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Lorxu, I tried but one stop was that the vivid image miss file system in user space support
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> libfuse.so missing
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Lorxu, Good luck with armhf appimages
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😝
<tgBot> <DroopyMcCool> #️⃣  Hide keyboard
<tgBot> <DroopyMcCool> Wtf
<tgBot> <DroopyMcCool> Sry
<tgBot> NikosChat was added by: NikosChat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @NikosChat, welcome
<tgBot> <samitormanen> What is the difference between '--channel=15.04/stable' and '--channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable' -channels?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> With first option I have working wifi but in second one doesn't connect at all..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> so there must be some differences between those..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> With mako=Nexus4
<tgBot> Adrian Lanz was added by: Adrian Lanz
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Adrian Lanz, welcome
<tgBot> <Kirill> How use umatriks)
<tgBot> <Kirill> ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> install it from the openstore, login with your account, select the chat, chat your message, send it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> which part is troubling you?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (resolved this issue in PM)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Haven't tried it yet. Can you create an account in uMatriks or do you need one already to use it?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i already had one, so i wouldn't know
<huntersn32[m]> Mmm
<vanyasem[m]> hello :D
<huntersn32[m]> I am a BOT:D
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 800x534) https://irc.ubports.com/DgLQ8HUf/file_1280.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> why can't I have this :XXX
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Stereofont, You have to create an account. I recomend https://Riot.im/app to create it.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @LarreaMikel, Thanks
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ;)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Did someone say uMatriks?!?!
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> XD
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @wayneoutthere, Oh man.. it feels like soon I will have to dedicate a weekend for you podcast only. I only could listen "i never sleep". You are popping out podcast like anything 😁😁 . keep up for others anyway . Also I have lost count of how many I am behind. Hopefully I will catch up.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You can't blame me for loving matrix
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @PhoenixLandPirate, Did someone say matrix?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @pavi4de, Yes
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Please crowdfund the main matrix devs. If you know someone who has lot of cash lying around it would be great
<tgBot> <pavi4de> https://www.patreon.com/matrixdotorg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, It is awesome
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lorxu, This
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @pavi4de, This also
<tgBot> <Ruben> can someone confirm that the magic-device-tool also works on debian testing?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Should do, it's a snap
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> does mdt still support ubuntu touch?!..
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Not for long
<tgBot> <Ruben> @PhoenixLandPirate, thnx
<tgBot> Manolo was added by: Manolo
<tgBot> <Manolo> Buenas noches
<tgBot> <Michele> @PhoenixLandPirate, why?
<tgBot> <Manolo> Tengo un bq e5 HD con Android en un cajón. En el pc uso Ubuntu desde hace años. Vale la pena instalar ubports en ese terminal?. Gracias
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, pokey pokey pokey!  get some safety glasses if it hurts
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, Get to work! No excuses!  the longer you wait the further behind you'll be!  Take it out of your sleep!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not medical advice
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 9 out of 10 doctors agree you should prioritize the audiocast over sleep
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Note: Wayne voted 9 times
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm a doctor.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Audio Doctor
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'll fix you
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Manolo, I have a BQ Aquaris E5 with ubuntu touch with ubports version installed and I can say it is already much better than the one Canonical left aside. If you don't mind missing apps like for example Whatsapp I think you will not regreat it. My 5 cents...
<tgBot> <Manolo> I only use Telegram And a gps
<tgBot> <Manolo> Thanks Matteo
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Matteo, Isn't there WhatsApp desktop on Ubuntu Touch? On UBports doesn't works?
<tgBot> <Michele> @Matteo, you can use LoquiIM
<tgBot> <Matteo> Yes, there is a webapp for whatsapp but you need to have the regular app on an other android phone from which reading a QR code to enable the webapp on UT...it is not very useful in this condition, I'm afraid...there is also an app named LoquiIM which promises to make whatsapp work on UT but it doesn't work for me, I don't know why.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Matteo, this is hard to read. makes me sad.  We need to work hard to wipe away my sad tears. Oh, if I could program.  Instead... all i have is a lonely microphone...
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Manolo, Well telegram works well, even if it is not yet at the same pace than the one for Android but the maintainer is improving it more and more. GPS works like a charm with my BQ E5, I was really impressed the first time, because with Canonical version didn't work at all
<tgBot> <Montefrio> don't use whatsapp , it belongs to the Enemy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Montefrio, yeah... who owns that again?  facebook or something slimy?
<tgBot> <Montefrio> read the Name of the Facebook funder
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have a BQ E5 Ubuntu and I want to flash UBports on it using a Windows pc, which guide can I follow? There are two on UBports site
<tgBot> <Manolo> Ok Matteo, I' ll try It in the morning and I let you know. Thanks again
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Montefrio, i'm too lazy.  i'll just believe you because you are on the internet and the internet is true
<tgBot> <Montefrio> Wayne , do you believe me?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Montefrio, Monte, I do believe you.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You must earn my distrust
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> ☹️
<tgBot> <rchs0> @vanyasem, Which 'Canonical emulator' ?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Akira_rulezZ, i think on windows pc it is best to use the ubports-installer (https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer) however i am not 100% shure since i never tried myself and recall having heard in one community Q&A that once there were some problems because of drivers under windows
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #304: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/304/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @demokrit atomos, Oh, thank you, there are 4 versions for 1.7 Beta, which one have I to use on Windows 64 bit? I'm really noob
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1184: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1184/
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @Akira_rulezZ, the one ending in ".exe"
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @demokrit atomos, Ok, right, sorry for stupid question 😀
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> no problem
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> however, you might need to install adb drivers (just looked into the issues on github) @neothethird maybe you can help here?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> maybe this one here: https://adb.clockworkmod.com/ but it might be best to wait for one of the devs to say which source for adb drivers is trustworthy... sorry that i cannot adwise you further
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> have to leave now, good luck!
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @vanyasem, 👌
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> The tool switched my device on fastboot mode, but I still haven't downloaded any image of UBports
<tgBot> <Jens> Hi i'm new here. Is there a time estimate when it is possible to flash the Fairphone 2 ( Android 6.0 Version) with ubuntu? Thanks
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/scttcL36/file_1282.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jens, if you choose devel you can do that now
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @demokrit atomos, ah! that's intresting, will look into that
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, is it ubports installer you are using? and what OS?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/3yfor5sd/file_1284.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, I'm using the one linked above
<tgBot> <Jens> OK. I wasn't sure because Website said i shouldn't.. Thanks Marius
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I want to switch to UBports but no idea if it do it everything by himself
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, right, we still have some problems with windows, we are still trying to figure out the driver situation with windows. It seems to work on some machinces. but some refuses.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, Is it refusing in my case?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> do you maybe have linux or mac pc you can try?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, No, I haven't
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> So isn't working, right?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, yeah it seems to be stuck on the fastboot part. it have not done anything to the device yet, so just reboot and eveything should be fine
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, does not seem like it, we will get windows fixed as fast as we can, sorry about that
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, Don't worry, but tell me how to reboot normally my device 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, just hold the powerbutton
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, oh, ok, it takes long time I guess
<tgBot> <mariogrip> 5-10 seconds ish
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, 1 minute and it's still in fastboot
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, what device is this btw?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, BQ E5 Ubuntu Edition
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, ah! hold power and volium up until the device reboots
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, Yeah! It worked 😊
<tgBot> <mariogrip> all devices has there special instructions :)
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Isn't there a way to flash an image like Android using a custom recovery?
<tgBot> <rchs0> @UniversalSuperBox, UBports supports full featured ext4 and ext3 ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, there is an experimental app that i created a while back where you can do this directly from your device, but it's not 100% finish yet
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rchs0, yes
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, Oh, this is interesting, I'm sorry I can't use it 😄
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Akira_rulezZ, I will try to get it finish as soon as i can, there is not much left to do on it
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @mariogrip, Well, I can test it when finished if you want
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I give a try again to the installer, who knows...
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ok, it definitely doesn't works for me 😄
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whatever the kernel supports.
<tgBot> Alex Pant was added by: Alex Pant
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Manolo, Yes certainly. Try the UBports installer
<tgBot> NikosChat was added by: NikosChat
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, It doesn't works for me
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> LOOK AT WHAT I FOUND!!!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> https://seap.samsung.com/linux-on-galaxy
#ubports 2017-10-19
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (ok, truth is @urielc found it but i want the glory)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> who's going to contact these chaps from Ubuntu Touch project? ;)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #355: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/355/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1185: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1185/
<tgBot> Nicolas Bora Bora was added by: Nicolas Bora Bora
<tgBot> <rchs0> https://wiki.winehq.org/images/d/da/Wine-on-android-fosdem-2014.pdf
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rchs0, Okay?
<tgBot> <rchs0> (Photo, 854x480) https://irc.ubports.com/MnYokyC1/file_1286.jpg Could WINE work in UBports using Libertine container?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a solid maybe.
<tgBot> <rchs0> @rchs0, Anyone tested it?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Didn't someone else run the whole win10 on a virtual machine on Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <rchs0> @PhoenixLandPirate, Screenshots. 🙏
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @rchs0, I didn't save any, I'm just pretty sure I saw it a while back
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i didnt realize that arm has x86 emulation. i knew about doing the other way around with gemu-system-arm, but i thought that was only 1 way thing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @rchs0, if x86 emulation exisrs for arm then it would not be libertine specific. could be tested in libertine as well as any container/jail or even directly on the UT with some xmir, but that would be more hassle I think
<tgBot> kai1234567890 was added by: kai1234567890
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @kai1234567890, welcome Sushi
<tgBot> <kai1234567890> (Photo, 1280x968) https://irc.ubports.com/OUbHn76Y/file_1288.jpg hey anybody able to enlighten me why the ubports installer not working in windows? it just stucks at this page and not downloading anything
<tgBot> <kai1234567890> hey ivan
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @kai1234567890, I feel you, but what are your circumstances, you don't have Linux computer or just no access at the moment?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/s0P0CcG0/file_1289
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome Alex and @NikosChat
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere : i think this is the breaking news part of your message waking people up...
<tgBot> <bastos777> Fwd from urielc: "Linux on Galaxy allows the latest Samsung Galaxy smartphone users to run their preferred Linux distribution on their smartphones utilizing the same Linux kernel that powers the Android OS to ensure the best possible performance."
<tgBot> <bastos777> If every Linux distro can run on galaxy s8, why not also Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <bastos777> And than we would have our flagship devices ....
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @kai1234567890, I had same issue yesterday, it doesn't works
<tgBot> <kai1234567890> yea i used the CPT alternative installer, it works
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/19/samsung-introduces-linux-on-galaxy/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @kai1234567890, On Windows? Where's the guide?
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> Just an app
<tgBot> <kai1234567890> (Photo, 1165x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/YLRV2LgK/file_1291.jpg yes windows
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @kai1234567890, Oh... I didn't saw it...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> What's CPT?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Maybe it's only for Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> And some other device
<tgBot> <kai1234567890> ah yes im using nexus 5. should work with oneplus one and fairphone 2 too
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @kai1234567890, My Nexus5 is in my son's hands, I only can flash it on my BQ E5
<tgBot> <el_namor> Ok today it took about 4 reboots and 45 min until all of the following finally worked: … - date switched from 1970 ti correct one … - cell phone network connected … - wifi found and connected
<tgBot> <el_namor> Phone was charged initially 100% and dropped only through trying to boot to 60% … The phone got quite warm in the upper part (where the chips are located)
<tgBot> <el_namor> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/H8N87Tfc/file_1293.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mohannes, Was this answered?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> morning! just logged in
<tgBot> <Mohannes> i guess not
<tgBot> <Mohannes> But imo, I isnt possible to flash a legacy device with our version of ubuntu touch at all.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> at least, not yet.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Or am I horribly wrong
<tgBot> <Flohack> Oh well it is possible. But I dont know the state for flo at the moment, and flo users around? The description in its device section seems also not updated. Lets talk later today
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #29: SUCCESS in 5.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/29/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #164: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/164/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1186: SUCCESS in 0.53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1186/
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Flohack, If anyone has an answer pleas tell me. Then I can inform this info hungry fellow on Twitter.
<Hirppa> https://seap.samsung.com/linux-on-galaxy
<tgBot> <Mohannes> In other news; The website is down for a couple of hours. We are implementing new content and themes.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Mohannes, @UniversalSuperBox , could you pin it to the top of the group?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #373: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/373/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1187: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1187/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> *finally goes to catch up with the audiocasts*
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Small note on Audiocast 11: The AOSP keyboard is ALSO developed by Google
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And AOSP isn't developed openly, it's written and then released when a full release is done and often doesn't even compile as-is
<luxpir> just arrived... has there been much discussion about linux on samsung yet?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @luxpir, No
<tgBot> <Flohack> Samsung is its own princess. Currently no working port for a Samsung device here
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Heh, finally heard @wayneoutthere's thanks to me in audiocast 11 :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lorxu, AnySoftKeyboard on Android is good. Wish we could get a port
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I honestly wonder if UBports shouldn't just switch to the default Qt keyboard
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Because Canonical's keyboard is such an awful hack
<tgBot> <Lorxu> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtvirtualkeyboard-index.html Part of 5.9
<tgBot> <Lorxu> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtvirtualkeyboard-basic-example.html has a screenshot
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Assuming it'll work for all apps, the example page is worrying
<tgBot> <delijati> yunit already works with qt 5.9 ...
<tgBot> <delijati> hmm should be that doable to replace the keyboard ...
<tgBot> <Christopher> @wayneoutthere I love these community updates that you publish on soundcloud :)
<tgBot> <delijati> @Lorxu, https://maliit.github.io/news/2017/05/24/maliit-keyboard/
<tgBot> <delijati> it should be merged back ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Looks good
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The current keyboard is very inaccurate
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> also it doesn't have the "memory” thing to remember words
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> the layout is good
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It also has no support for layouts different from languages
<tgBot> <Lorxu> So French suggestions means you're forced in a french layout
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> True
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And dvorak is a no-go (my patch never got finished/accepted)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> We at plasma recently switched to qtvirtualkeyboard..
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> There are some fun issues.. otherwise works ™
<tgBot> <Lorxu> "some fun issues"?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It's mainly issues with our Wayland integration.. like focus issues and bla bla
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Focus on Qt can be rather painful. Good luck with that
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Also.. talking about maliit.. met a person who had maliit t-shirt 😁
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Photo, 1280x922) https://irc.ubports.com/0v4c7K1w/file_1295.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sadly enough that domain seems to have been swatted :P
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Good morning, I have a question about installing UBports, I remember there was a way to boot Ubuntu from a CD without install anything on PC, could it be enough to run UB installer for my BQ?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Akira_rulezZ, You can run the ut installer also on win or mac if its your case
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @TronFourtyTwo, I've tried yesterday night, but it doesn't work for some reasons, I'm not the only one with this problen
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Problem*
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack, But this could change now as Samsung will support "all linux distros"
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Wtf
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #148: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/148/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1188: SUCCESS in 0.54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1188/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Does Podbird have support for syncing with gPodder?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, yesssss
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, i have a flo, Flo.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, note taken.  sounds like What Went Wrong Last, Last, Last, Week song...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, It are just minor things, nothing to worry about
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, nice you're getting close to caught up\
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I did catch up today
<tgBot> <Lorxu> A workday is long
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Christopher, thanks!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It took me 3:20min to charge my N5 from 5% to 100%
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> how normal is that?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Insert 'apparently'. Obviously getting fake readings
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, i wasn't worrying but we also want to help educate people so that as I learn (being the lowest level) others can learn with me)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so help and correction from community is great and appreciated and I'll try to have fun wit hit
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, I'm glad someone is not pissed off about me correcting them :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bastos777, Any links to that?
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @Flohack, http://www.samsungmobilepress.com/stories/samsung-dex%27s-expanding-ecosystem-pushes-the-possibilities-of-the-smartphone
<tgBot> <Flohack> WTF a MOBA game 😆
<luxpir> @Flohack - yes apologies, that's what I was referring to
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm sounds intriguin
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Lorxu, We need more of this actually. Thanks.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lyokanthrope, Presumably the app interface ensures that Linux apps 'call home' via the full set of Google architecture also present?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @rogieroudshoorn, replace linux with ubuntu, and galaxy with android and read this article again.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> https://web.archive.org/web/20120222060623/http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> the fact that it's coming to a mainstream device at all without requiring root or flashing aftermarket firmware is what's got me rather excited
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> it lowers the technical barriers a lot for anyone to try it out and use it
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^ i just hope it will be more that Samsung's very own Continuum
<tgBot> <YougoChats> it looks pretty, but does it run actual desktop apps?
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> https://twitter.com/TizenHelper/status/920507238485233664
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lyokanthrope, €800 barrier?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ... or *is* this actually ubuntu for android finding a new home?
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @Stereofont, Here in the US, flagship devices are rather common.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Interesting
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, if you want to run anything desktop like, you are going to have to shelf over bucks
<tgBot> <YougoChats> no €200 phone is going to give you an anjoyable experience
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I bid €400
<tgBot> <YougoChats> psh cheapskate
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 😂
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0hClsjx8/file_1297.mp4
<tgBot> <Ern_st> The new website is nice ! Well done.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's the same, just a new theme ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, it's not exactly the same.  but it's similar (with a new theme) to be precise.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> more changes scheduled over next while.
<tgBot> <Gabigol> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/UwFHHlZE/file_1299.jpg
<tgBot> <Gabigol> I've been playing with GIMP. Despite the utility of the indicators on the top bar, I think it is very populated and having a "general" indicator aggreating the rest of the others x)
<tgBot> <samzn> I think it's fine
<tgBot> <samzn> serves it's purpose considering convergence and the status bar extension
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It pisses me off that libertine containers just keep crashing for me
<tgBot> <samzn> ya with 16.04 you wont even need xmir though
<tgBot> <samzn> yunit backported a newer version of qt
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @samzn, Good! Qt5.9? 5.7?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> https://yunit.io/yunit-project-updates-20170917/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 5.9.1
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> but the yunit project is going so slow..... At least they don't update often
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Well.. It d not be easy
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah it seems like it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> dows any one of u guys knownpeople who wers making gtk port for mir?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it was ongoing some time ago:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/ubuntu-devs-demo-gtk-apps-running-mir-unity-8
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not sure if those guys know that mir is still continues by ub ports
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if thwy finished porting grk then native execution without xmir would run most of legacy apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, try not using libertine
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Kris could you please send me your blog link?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> kriscode.blogspot.com
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I know that there is some good info about running desktop apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it sucks to use it on mobile browser
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> thanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i will need to change theme because the current one absolutely suck on mobile phone form factor
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> someone just mentionned gimp and i want to install gimp directly thia weekend
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i hope i can use the brand new one that supports single window mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> since xmir apps run without window manager thus no window decorations
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Nice
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> yeah I want gimp too because I have plenty of photos to edit
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> its kinda sad not to have even a cropping tool
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😿
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, I thought the mir support had already been upstreamed? and just needs to be enabled during build
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://github.com/GNOME/gtk/tree/master/gdk/mir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, that would be great news
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i will have to follow up mora on thay
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> For those interested in matrix and uMatriks :D
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Fwd from bhushanshah: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRkT-RSfQ7w
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> one hour? no message?  Horrors!  allow me to break the silence … *bing!*
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> This dekko2 wont let me forward an email
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> also I have to put by hand the email all the time
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm.  what device?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> N5
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let me try.. my N4 doesn't play well with D2 but... let's see
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Maybe is because the email has an attachment
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> ...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> kind of attach?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> just a jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hmm
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> but it doesn't let me put any attachment aanyways I can understand that,it was also reported
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> but forwarding an email??
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> does it just pause and not send?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> yeah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, mine too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> confirmed
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> exactly
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let's bug report it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> if you start it i'll confirm it... i'm not fast at it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> OK thank you Wayne
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> will you file it first?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i think this is the bug page
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Sure
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am working on it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok after you file it put it here thanks
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😺
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/73
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sweet thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I thought there was a way to click 'this affects me too"
<tgBot> <Michele> that's on Launchpad
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh.  that was a good thing.
<tgBot> <Michele> yep... i you want, you can react with a 👍🏻
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i reacted!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I can still feel the emotions
<tgBot> <Michele> good!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm like sweating
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> heart palpitations
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I installed the gmail webapp for now....
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> the attachment bug is a no-go for me sadly
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> of course. you have to be able to forward and attach, ha.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Haha
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You could upload and link but that is a very clumsy option
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I remember @DanChapman askde to click on Enter button afte you ad email addres and afte tahat to sen it
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #305: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/305/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I forgot to switch language, sorry for wrong words, could you try send email @M D @wayneoutthere again?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1189: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1189/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, you want me to try again but press 'enter' before sending?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes, when you insert reception email address in forwarded email, and than click on send
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> it should work, does for me, first queue and than announces sent
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hahaha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it works!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> who needs someting to work when you can have a workaround??
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Good, now we can add this help on gitlab
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i updated bug report to show workaround
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/73
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Fantastic, we are the best team here
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo , we have found with with @wayne interim solution
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> How to call M D, without having to use this malditobastardo, can anybody advice me
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you guys. I tried 4th times
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But the app still crashes here
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😿
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> even after doing the enter key idea?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> OK not enter. I just press to send it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 2sec
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Will try with enter
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Still the same,maybe I am doing it wrong I don't know
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> po zadání adresáta Enter a teprve poté kliknout na odeslat
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh dear. Marco spamming 😑
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Same problem still. I don't know why this is not working for me..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from Milan Korecky: po zadání adresáta Enter a teprve poté kliknout na odeslat
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> interesting.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes, I can also confirm his spaming
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> well, across the board there is a problem here
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> tried like ten times. The app just keep crashing
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> can you try to restart Dekko at terminal?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Ok 2sec
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Nothing. When I press the send button the app just freezes and crash
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Sadly the workaround doesn't work for me
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> the command is: restart dekkod
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> which Dekko you have, the old one or new beta
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Dekko2
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The new one.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> After restarting the app doesn't freeze anymore. It just crash and closes
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Can you try with different email with different attached document?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I will reconfigure everything and try one more time
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah I tries multiple ways
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Tried
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> for me, Dekko 2 works (the app parts) but everyting and everything in the main mail area, and all its functions take exactly 12 seconds to do.  So if I slide to the right, the action takes 12 s.  If I open an email, 12s, etc, etc
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Try also to clear the cache, and if does not works only @DanChapman can help
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> we have to remember it is in development, so it is normal.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah I will try to find a solution. The app just went crazy now. When I try to forward and email even if I don't touch anything the app just crashes
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> weird.  in these moments I never know what to do. I want to get a log but I never know how.  sorry I can't help further..
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> That is easy, there is an app for this
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/GKifZ2KY/file_1301.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> of course there is another way,  to do so connecting the phone to PC trough adb, and copy logfile to ubuntu pastebin,...
<tgBot> <nkk76> Hmm
<tgBot> <nkk76> @samzn
<tgBot> <neothethird> logviewer can also paste to paste.ubuntu.com, btw
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Great, I did not know that, I have look at it more deeply. Thanks a lot for this app Jan
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you all. I will test it tomorrow again and paste a log
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes, time for sleep.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Milan děkuji moc. Good night all
<tgBot> <samzn> @nkk76, Why are you shitposting me on private
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @samzn, Mark it as spam if it's spam
<tgBot> <neothethird> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Why doesn't macbook detect Ubuntu Touch?
#ubports 2017-10-20
<tgBot> <Ern_st> what do you mean ? adb, fastboot, storage ?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #356: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/356/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1190: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1190/
<allow-italia> Hey - does the Nexus 5 have any issues with ubports-so-far ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> it's one of the 3 devices officially supported by ubports, only minor issues
<allow-italia> I have the red light on my nexus 4 - any ideas how to fix it ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> From a quick Google search, that means that the battery is dead. Have you charged it with its original charger?
<allow-italia> yes - its okay I have a bq 4.5 aswell.
<tgBot> <mnimt0> https://nextcloud.com/blog/nextcloud-partners-with-purism-to-provide-a-secure-open-source-and-privacy-focused-mobile-device/   ???
<allow-italia> How do I back up the original ubuntu touch OS on my bq5 before I install ubports ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now, there's a backup option available in MDT. https://github.com/mariusquabeck/magic-device-tool
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo snap install magic-device-tool --devmode` will pick it up for you on any snap-supporting system.
<allow-italia> UniversalSuperBox - does this also happen on the UBports installer (backup option), or not ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no backup option in the installer yet.
<allow-italia> okay , cheers.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem!
<allow-italia> I need to backup to my computer as I don't have an sd card - I dont know how to do this (even after trying advanced mode.
<allow-italia> Alternatively, I just need the phone numbers and photos/2videos off the phone - whats the easiest way to do this ?
<allow-italia> hello ?
<allow-italia> hello ?
<allow-italia> is there any response to this situation from ubports ?
<allow-italia> UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Ern_st, Thank you  Finally I get with ubports app and reflash.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @allow-italia, The backup functions generally just transfer /home/phablet from the device to somewhere else. Where and how you do that doesn't particularly matter.
<allow-italia> UniversalSuperBox I think this is a general " I cannot follow complicated instructions in CLI" for transfering from bq5 to computer.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I think I'll have to tag off to someone else then. I really need to head to bed. Sorry about that. … I've forwarded a request for an easier backup function to the best people who can handle it.
<tgBot> <h4888> Does the UBports OS support Python (2 and/or 3)? I searched through the channel history and see no ref to this question
<allow-italia> its okay - i am using imgur.
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @h4888, Python 3 is included by default, python 2 can be installed via apt-get
<tgBot> ArlindAsip was added by: ArlindAsip
<tgBot> <ArlindAsip> Is it possible that UBports release a rom file for "klte" Galaxy S5 SM-G900F?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ArlindAsip, UT is not ROM based
<tgBot> <ArlindAsip> okay and what is it?
<tgBot> <ArlindAsip> if UT does'nt based on ROM on what based then?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @ArlindAsip, Supported Devices: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from BrisPete: We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<allow-italia> Hiya - okay so I backedup everything, just need to work out what my password is on my bq5 - as it is not my 'passphrase' which is 4 digits ??
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ArlindAsip, on a filesystem image that is flashed with a fastboot that is booted into by ROM lile bootloader.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *ROM-like
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> acrually the kernel running afaik is Android kernel
<allow-italia> How do I find out what my password is AS I HAVE FORGOT ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so at least in some way UT reminds of a chroot
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> off course system.image is mounted not chrooted to
<allow-italia> Hello there I CANNOT  get the thing to blinkin' install - anyone at hand ?
<allow-italia> 1
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @allow-italia, What does it mean ?
<allow-italia> its okay - i wasn't in fastboot
<allow-italia> installing ubports system now :) :D thanks`all bye
<tgBot> <rchs0> @Akira_rulezZ, I had the same dude: flashing and installing UBports in a supported phone, through the program in Ubuntu LiveDVD.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @rchs0, If someone could tell me a free program to burn a CD, I could try
<tgBot> <rchs0> @Akira_rulezZ, Burn a CD/DVD in Windows?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @rchs0, Yes
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Akira_rulezZ, use LiLi
<tgBot> <vanyasem> www.linuxliveusb.com
<tgBot> <rchs0> @Akira_rulezZ, There are a few:  … "Burn Aware free" ,  "Infrarecorder" ,  "CDBurnerXP" , … "Ashampoo Burning Studio free" ,   "Nero lite"
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh we're talking about DVDs here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> who even uses that in 2017
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @rchs0, Oh, thanks a lot ☺️👍
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, And for Windows
<tgBot> <rchs0> @vanyasem, DVDs and Blu-rays still exists.
<tgBot> <rchs0> https://desktop.firmware.mobi/
<tgBot> <rchs0> @rchs0, This is a web for Android firmware.
<tgBot> <rchs0> @rchs0, Is there something similar for UBports?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, I need it for boot Ubuntu from a dvd/cd to flash UBports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> why not from a usb flashdrive?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, Oh, I didn't though about that, is it possible?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i haven't seen DVDs used for booting in 5 years
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because yes, it's possible and everybody does that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> http://www.linuxliveusb.com
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, 😬😬😬 ok, I have a lot of DVD's
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i replaced DVD reader with a touchscreen panel to control coolers
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, I use it to install games when I buy them in shops 😬
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i play only NES and MsDOS games
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i used to use steam, but i decided not to
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, That's the differences, I play all new games, sometimes bought from Steam, sometimes from Origin, sometimes from shops
<tgBot> <vanyasem> do game shops still exist?
<tgBot> <deedend> @vanyasem, If you use Linux you know this? https://lutris.net/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i could get it if you refused to run Steam as it sends your personal data to their servers, but that is just... dumb
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, Yes, there is Game Stop in Italy
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @deedend, i only use Free Software and i use GNU/Linux. yes, i used it and found it useless
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, Google send my personal data as well, so...
<tgBot> <deedend> @vanyasem, Why useless?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so don't freaking use it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @deedend, because it's just a launcher for games
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that never works properly
<tgBot> <deedend> Mmmmm
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Anyway now I have to find my flashare hoping it's big enough to keep Ubuntu inside
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> If not I'll burn a dvd
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> And try UBports installer
<tgBot> <bastos777> @neothethird, But i never manager ti do so...
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Milan Korecky, Awesome! Didn't know about. Think I get my N5 out of the drawer..
<tgBot> <Daniel_Wood> @mnimt0, This is amazing to see KDE, Gnome and nextcloud partner with Purism.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @vanyasem, Wow LILI is very simple to use, thank you a lot! 😬👍
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ops, seems Ubuntu 15.04 isn't compatible with LILI... So it doesn't work s
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #30: SUCCESS in 4.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/30/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #165: SUCCESS in 1.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/165/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1191: SUCCESS in 0.49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1191/
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Daniel_Wood, I agree, hope that this mean that we will see nextcloud and matrix clients for linux mobiles sooner than later.
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @Akira_rulezZ, If you need a live medium to flash Ubuntu touch use 16.04. Ubuntu touch is based on 15.04 but for flashing your device you should use 16.04
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #374: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/374/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1192: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1192/
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Hmm.. bash in libertine doesn't work properly
<tgBot> <tylnesh> groups: cannot find name for group ID 1003
<tgBot> <tylnesh> and a whole bunch more
<tgBot> <tylnesh> trying to build vscode on bq m10 :)
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stefan Kalb, So it's more complicated than expected... Can't I use LILI with another distro bootable from flashdrive pen?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, https://etcher.io
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Not sure is it works with DVD
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> You can try
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Damn, looks like I'll soon have built full Visual Studio Code on Ubuntu Touch :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @allow-italia, still around allow-italia?
<tgBot> Yurii Koval was added by: Yurii Koval
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I'll do, thank you
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Where is located the cache of dekko2? I am using file manager to get to the folder but so far I didn't get to it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The app just keep crashing all the time now even when I try to write a email
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> you can install from openstore tweakGeek. … It allows you to erase cache files from apps and other operations
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thanks! I just realize that I con that with the tweak tool
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Can do *
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Anybody knows why htop shows only 2 cores for BQ M10?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> and lscpu shows Architecture:          aarch64 … Byte Order:            Little Endian … CPU(s):                4 … On-line CPU(s) list:   0,1 … Off-line CPU(s) list:  2,3 … Thread(s) per core:    1 … Core(s) per socket:    2 … Socket(s):             1 … CPU max MHz:           1500.0000 … CPU min MHz:           600.0000
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @tylnesh, I belive it's only two of them that can andle armhf, the others are aarch64
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and vivid is only armhf at the moment, when we move to xenial we will get aarch64 builds
<tgBot> <tylnesh> That would come with greater performance, right?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> but lscpu shows aarch64
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @tylnesh, Yes, quite alot
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @tylnesh, yeah, the kernel is aarch64, but the rootfs is not
<tgBot> <tylnesh> oh, ok
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> After clearing cache for dekko2 I get stuck now when trying to validate my account .....
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> This is a nightmare
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, Did you also delete ~/.config/dekko2.dekkoproject and ~/.local/share/dekko2.dekkoproject just deleting ~/.cache/* isn't enough. But tbh wiping the cache isn't going to fix a bug 😊
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah i am trying every option I have left
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I will so what you said now
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thanks
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The thing is that everything was working fine for me. Just the forwarding bug as we discussed here yesterday
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But after that the app started to crash all the time
<tgBot> <DanChapman> what like crash on start up, opening mail etc. Or always related to using the composer?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> could have done with the log file when that was happening 😞 I don't get alot ofthese weird crashes so it's hard for me to reproduce
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I got a log uploaded but I have to check my history
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 2sec
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25775305/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't know if this is correct
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> That's all I have from yersterday. It may be a wrong log
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The app crashes after I enter the receipt email
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Well right now I can't validate my credentials anymore
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, Yeah this doesn't really have much. I can see you removed an account, then set another one up and then opened settings. Nothing related to the composer crashes.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, check the log for errors. They aren't currently exposed to the UI
<tgBot> <DanChapman> If it's struggling to validate you should be able to see why
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> anyone using the rc channel?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm stuck with an old image and can't revert to stable
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/294
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this issue
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Ok I will check that right now. Thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this was a feature advertised in OTA2 that it's not working
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> at least for me on fp2
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25778364/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> hmm dekkod isn't running. close dekko and in terminal do `restart dekkod`
<tgBot> <DanChapman> If it doesn't start there might be a lock file issue
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Most likely. I am reinstalling now and after that I will restart dekkod
<tgBot> <DanChapman> why reinstall? that will just delete and re-install the binaries nothing else will change.
<tgBot> <tylnesh> anybody got arduino ide working properly in Libertine?
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> Hi guys ! Where may I found template to create icons ?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> with serial port?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @aldolinux80, There's an icon template you can use in this repo https://github.com/halfsail/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit if that's what your after?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, True. I am not an expert. I am learning how this work. Now it finally seems that it's working. My account got synchronized
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, 😊 well that's good news. Quick question when you deleted dekko's ~/.local/share and ~/.config did you also do ~/.cache again?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, 😺 I think so. I deleted the cache minutes ago before deleting the folders you mentioned
<tgBot> <DanChapman> thinking about it, deleting any of the directories would probably require a restart of dekkod
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah i think you are right
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> That may be the reason
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Anyways. Everything is good now except that the app is still crashing when I try to write an email
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, There is a bug in the updates field in system settings. You change channel but when you go back a page it doesn't show. It will have changed though. Seems like a second bug with r.6. Try switch to developer then back to RC
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> This started as I told you before. Yesterday when I tried to forward an email
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, yeah that ones a known issue i'm currently working on. Should be much better in next update.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, Good to know. Thank you sir. The only thing is that everything else was working good before that. I was even sending emails without issues before
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25778448/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The only thing I changed was installing the gmail webapp from the Ubuntu store. I don't think that have something to do
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But who knows
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, do you think it can boot Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Stereofont, yay! thanks.  seems to work
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> installing devel
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, Sorry. Could you please explain more what you are trying to do?
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> @DanChapman, Thanks !!
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I'm trying to find a way to flash UBports on my BQ, with UBport installer I can't because doesn't works, so I though to boot Ubuntu (or any one else distro) from a flash drive pen to do t easily
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, Yeah of courier
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Course
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Etcher is perfecto to créate any boot disk. Just put the Ubuntu image and burn
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Then just boot the live environment
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, After burned I can't see my flashdrive from PC...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, When you reboot nothing else appears in the screen? It should work just after that automatically. Most of the times...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> You get boot into windows directly ?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I don't know how to do it, I thought to see the flashdrive and to click something to boot it
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Am I wrong?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> When you finish burning the image into your USB stick you have to reboot your PC and it should boot ubuntu
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Voice, 3s)https://irc.ubports.com/eS0bHv7f/file_1302
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Sorry for audio
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> you burned a dvd or a usb stick?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I've rebooted my pc, but it boot on Windows again, but now I can see my stick, inside there are two files
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, A stick
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> ok
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> which version of windows you have?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, Win10
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Maybe you must change a config in your bios to boot your hd stick
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> pffffffffffffffff
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> maybe windows is not rebooting, maybe it's just hibernating it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Or your USB stick is malfunctioning
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It happened to me before
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I try to configure my bios and then to boot
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> You can try burning another Linux image
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, I can try to turn it off and turn it on
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Like mint example
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, Which one? Is it compatible with UB installer?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Akira_rulezZ, I think that it doesn't matter, windows will recover like a suspension, it's a weird option wich windows have since some time ago...
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, Too bad
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, I think you can use snaps to install UBports
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> So any will work
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I use arch
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2859-hibernate-enable-disable-windows-10-a.html
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I'm the prototype of noobish, I only can close my eyes and press buttons 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> check that
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, Cool thanks
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Ok so don't complicate yourself too much
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Go to a friends house with Linux/osx and do it there
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> also, as M D says, maybe the image is wrong, or usb not compatible (i have some wich i can't boot from), or maybe the program wich you used to burn doesn't support make bootables usbs. Don't know
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> i don't  make a usb stick bootable from windows since about 6 years so I don't know which program can you use
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, I've used programs linked form users here, maybe it's my inexperience for sure
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Maybe-for sure 😂
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Akira_rulezZ, maybe not, I don't know 😆
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I'm having fun trying this things, no problem for me, maybe it will works in some ways 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ is a good tool on windows. Just run it from your downloads folder.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I've never had problems with it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, If your USB stick doesn't work you can try creating a virtual machine and then install ubuntu there
<tgBot> <Tiago> Hi everybody. I was trying to install LibreOffice on Oneplus One Ubuntu Touch running the  I've got the following
<tgBot> <Tiago> Hi everybody. I was trying to install LibreOffice on Oneplus One Ubuntu Touch running command line the  I've got the following error
<tgBot> <Tiago> (Photo, 1280x962) https://irc.ubports.com/5eWjOY0D/file_1304.jpg
<tgBot> <Tiago> Does anyone knows what is missing?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @malditobastardo, he will can use usb devices in emulated machine to flash the phone?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp, Good question. I have no idea tbh.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Tiago, This part of the log doesn't show the error, can you post a little bit more of it?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @j2g2rp, yeah works fine flashing from a vm. I've done it a few times with vmware player just pass through the usb device to the guest
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, For me it's alien language 😁
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @j2g2rp, That's what I want to try
<tgBot> <Tiago> I'm afraid this is all I was able to capture on the image. I'm going to repeat the process and try to get more info on the error.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Tiago you can scroll up using 2 fingers if you need to capture further up the output
<tgBot> <Tiago> Maybe ssh the phone and run from a computer terminal...
<tgBot> <Tiago> OK. Thank you @DanChapman for the hint. Let me try.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have to format my stick, seems I can't format all, only 2 mb
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I've configured my bios to boot my stick, let's see if it works
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jhSKLpFX/file_1306.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Only cursor blinking
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Do you see the stick in `sudo fdisk -l` in a running system?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @JBBgameich, I'm on Windows, not Linux
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I have never managed to solve this sort of problem in windows ...
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ok, my stick doesn't boot Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @JBBgameich, I'm trying, for me it's the first time too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Rufus
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Truly the best software for writing bootable USBs
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @UniversalSuperBox, My actual problem is I can't format my stick
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> After burned
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, With rufus Should do it for you automatically
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Just burn a new image and the program will do it to you
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, Ok let's try it
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> My 32 Giga Stick is full of nothing now 😂
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It's normal when you flash it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> In windows there is a command line you can use to format and restore your USB stick
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ta Daaaa!!! With Rufus it worked and now I'm booting into Ubuntu 😬😬😬👍👍👍
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> But now I have to run UBport Installer
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/92R3zRC6/file_1308.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Is it normal?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> try running `sudo apt update` first.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> oh hangon are you on xenial or is that 17.10?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> That looks 17.10
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Ah if it is 17.10 you won't get phablet-tools / ubuntu-device-flash.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The installer is all self-contained
<tgBot> <delijati> @DanChapman, yeah it's going to be harder and harder to to keep working on utouch as time goes on ...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @delijati, 16.04 still has a few years left in it yet 😉
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Gdl8doTf/file_1310.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I see I can't flash it
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Any advice? Or link?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Maybe I have to use an older version or another distro, right?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Put the number of your device and press enter?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/rxtdje63/file_1312.jpg
<tgBot> <delijati> @DanChapman, im currently setting up a vm for developing on ubports :/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #149: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/149/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1193: SUCCESS in 0.76 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1193/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, Done two times, but it doesn't flash anything
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> It returns on that screen
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Hmm I never used mdt. Just the snap. But I don't know if that method is compatible with your phone
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> When you plug your USB. Ubuntu is detecting your phone?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Akira_rulezZ, Use Ubuntu 16.04 and you shouldn't have any issues
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Akira_rulezZ, You can see there that it can't install ubuntu-device-flash et al because there isn't an ubuntu-sdk-team ppa for artful.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> True
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> You installed the new version that was officially released yesterday. 17.10. You have to download the 16.04 LTS. Flash your USB and repeat the process again
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, Ok but Where can I find it?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @DanChapman, Super, I'm sorry I'm going back to work but this evening I tty it for sure
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, Dan. I deleted all the folders again. Restarted dekko. Restarted the phone. Restored my account. And now finally the app is not crashing anymore. I even can forward emails with the workaround
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Fingers crossed
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Only thing is that I am not getting notifications but well not a big deal...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Do you have dekko from the canonical store installed?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> also check they are enabled in the settings of each account you want notifications for
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> No I never used that. Version
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah it's enabled
<tgBot> <DanChapman> check dekkod-notify.log see if there's any activity
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Ok is working now after I disabled the gmail notifications
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't know why
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Anyways without sound
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't if that's normal
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't remember. It just vibrates and receive the pop up
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yeah no sound atm
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIlPHIl_wb4
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this looks new. my fp2 is on devel right now but i think i'll change back to RC
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the keyboard works okish but sometimes i have to press space a couple of time until i can possition the currsor where i need it to be
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman, Ok great thank you for everything !
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Yeah for me it's better but still not accurate enough. I prefer the magnifying glass thing. Also selecting a text is a big pain
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah, there are many things wrong :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i have some free time this weekend to play with the phone and submit some bugs
<tgBot> <Narugawa> (Sticker, 238x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0kT9y5KB/file_1313
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bug reports/issues
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Narugawa, so i'm stealing his
<tgBot> <Narugawa> 😁
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CYtznfzQ/file_1314.webp
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> thanks! :D
<tgBot> <Narugawa> So in love with this show
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> waiting for new episodes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or a new season?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> last one is season3 ep 10
<tgBot> <Narugawa> It's this last one I think
<tgBot> <Narugawa> New season probably next year 😔
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @popescu_sorin, first of all, this is off-topic here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> please move to our off-top chat @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 238x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Dk6yKyRl/file_1313
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ok
<tgBot> <vanyasem> second of all, i want to inform you, that i have that sticker printed
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> +1
<tgBot> <Narugawa> Sorry for the off topic
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if you want to chat, move to @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <Johan> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OWumst2u/file_1315.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, It's a Chevy Root!
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Tiago, The app confinement does not permit creating libertine container from the app. Do "sudo service ssh start" and then "ssh localhost". Afterwards it should run.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The only resolution available at the moment for the camera of the N5 is 4:3 right?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can I launch shell script from "app list" or what it is called?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't see too much difference between basic quality and fine quality (I know this is working in progress)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 4:3 is the format. It says nothing about resolution
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 3264 x 2448. That is 4:3 so there would be a loss if you cropped it any other way
<tgBot> elavdeveloper was added by: elavdeveloper
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Hi guys. Any guide to installing UBports on my Nexus 5 using CPT?
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> I'm using ArchLinux and I can not use magic-device because I do not have the ubuntu-device-flash package
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont, Yeah I know. Just used the wrong word. It's good then.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Mybad
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> So the format is good but the IQ still in working
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @elavdeveloper, Snaps?
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @malditobastardo, Yeah! I try with this
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, There are lots of adjustments made by the processing software. Sharpening, colour temperature, noise removal, comparison of neighbouring pixels, anti-moire etc. I doubt that there has been much, if any, implementation of those. There is OpenCamera which is open source. Might be easier to start from scratch with elements taken from Gimp than to try and port that? At the moment, process on PC?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, I just forwarded this to our ubports group on Matrix :)
<tgBot> Ander Mutuberria was added by: Ander Mutuberria
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @PhoenixLandPirate, thanks! :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think we need some app like omgubuntu app but with ubports related stuff
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> news and maybe user created content like silly videos or new apps or docs or whatever related stuff
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hosted on ubports and maybe with a comment section
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> something you can read on a toliet :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and beyond
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> idea of content: for ex silly videos we can all make doing something on devices
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> news
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> maybe mir related stuff like this
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-running-on-fedora/893
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i would read soemething like this
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or even bug reports
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so for example after OTA2, i was stuck on the RC channel :)) for a while
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> there was an issue opened, and it's now clear how to workaround without flashing
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so even something like silly like this, hey! if you changed the channel to RC and you can't figure it out how to update... just change the channel to devel, update and back again on whatever you like
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> etc
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2BEjU5aI/file_1317.jpg
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> 👍
<tgBot> Wenceslao1207 was added by: Wenceslao1207
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great. Happy to see that everything went well
<tgBot> Adrian King was added by: Adrian King
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Looks great! Canonical lost a great opportunity here!
<tgBot> <Montefrio> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0vlYo8BS84
<tgBot> <Montefrio> BigData on Facebook shit
<tgBot> <Montefrio> spying
<tgBot> arkhan3x was added by: arkhan3x
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #306: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/306/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1194: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1194/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Montefrio, #audiocast
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome  Elav, Ander, Wenceslao and Adrian
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @bastos777, Thanks ;)
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/7vgo6hOk/file_1319.jpg Now I'm on 16.4 and I still can't flash my device
<tgBot> <samzn> clone it to ~ not /
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @samzn, What have I to type please?
<tgBot> <samzn> cd ~
<tgBot> <samzn> git clone <..>
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @samzn, It's Arab for me, can I copy/paste it?
<tgBot> <samzn> repeat the same git clone command
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @samzn, Mmm I don't understand, sorry, it gave me error anyway
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Akira_rulezZ, cd ~ && git clone https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<tgBot> thom_karum was added by: thom_karum
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hi @thom_karum
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @popescu_sorin, Great, it worked thank you
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 238x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JskjP0Wq/file_1313
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> np
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Montefrio, creepy to see what we already know like this :(
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KtUADkGv/file_1321.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah. It's not a secret
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> 💀💀💀
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/OXXFyIuq/file_1323.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> It's better to go to bed
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I'm unable to run it
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> You need install adb fastboot android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot mplayer (i don't know why)...
<tgBot> <thom_karum> @popescu_sorin, Hi, I think I saw you at ubucon in Paris. I was mainly in the kitchen.
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> And, it's better install the snap package of magic-devices-tools
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, Don't know how
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> It's more complicated than modding ad Android device
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @Akira_rulezZ, open a terminal and : … ```sudo apt install adb fastboot android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot mplayer```
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> and … ```sudo snap install magic-device-tool --devmode```
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @Akira_rulezZ Do you use Ubuntu or derivates?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/5elVwwTz/file_1325.jpg With first command I have error
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Oh wait!!
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, Ubuntu
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Yes, but you're using an older version of Ubuntu. I see you're using Unity
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Type in terminal: … ```uname -a```
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, It's the one who can run magic device tool
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Are there errors when running apt update? Maybe the apt sources are broken.
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @Akira_rulezZ, Not really. In fact, I did the whole process in ArchLinux.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/32WmU7Z0/file_1327.jpg
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Hmmm Ubuntu 16.04..
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Wait
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, I meant the Ubuntu version, it was linked by someone as the one who hasn't problems
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Ok.. first..
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> ```sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade```
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> then.. if everything is ok...
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> ```sudo apt install adb android-tools-adb fastboot android-tools-fastboot```
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, it still run
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> In fact, adb and android-tools-adb should be the same. So install only adb and fastboot
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Ok.. when it finish … ```sudo apt install adb fastboot mplayer ubuntu-device-flash```
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ok, it will take long time I guess
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I've never used Linux
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Dont worries abou that.. ;)
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, It's frustrating for me
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Patience
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Normally, when you install any Linux distribution, the first thing you do is upgrade the system. In the case of Ubuntu is with the command that I put before:  … ```sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade```
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> This ensures that the indexes of the packages in the repository are updated. When you use a repository, always download a small file with the index of the repository. From time to time that file is updated and your PC becomes obsolete. That is why it is necessary to run these commands regularly. Although Ubuntu has the option of automatic update.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Akira_rulezZ, It's never too late! 😄
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @nfsprodriver, Yeah! This is a beautifull (and sometime painfull) World!
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @nfsprodriver, linux is a kernel … A kernel is from corn. … Ubuntu is the OS … Use ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/o0Uy0JHj/file_1328.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dang that was cute
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/HkOhLESo/file_1329
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/aRX5BQ23/file_1331.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Another error
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> It's a fita
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/SnGxvGuM/file_1333.jpg
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> try with: … ```dpkg-reconfigure -a```
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Wait
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> https://askubuntu.com/questions/957207/cryptsetup-error-while-doing-sudo-apt-upgrade
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Before running the upgrade again, you could try to configure cryptsetup with … ```sudo dpkg --configure cryptsetup``` … from the command line. If that doesn't help, you could try to configure all packages which still need configuration with … ```sudo dpkg --configure --pending``` … before trying to run the upgrade again.
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> You could try … ```sudo apt-get check``` … to check for dependency problems. … ```sudo apt-get -f install``` … will try to fix dependency problems automatically.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0bBRJQEz/file_1335.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> All command give me errors
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Yes.. wait
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> read-only media???
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Silly question: Have you installed Ubuntu on your PC or are you using a LiveCD?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, its a pendrive stick
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I wanted to try to run UBport installer using Ubuntu burned into a stick
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> There is the problem. In that case, forget everything we did previously. (I hope the pendrive is not in persistent mode and the changes are not saved) .. Restart the PC again ..
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, Into Ubuntu or Windows_
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> When it starts again, it only executes:
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Ubuntu
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> ```sudo apt update && sudo apt install adb fastboot mplayer ubuntu-device-flash```
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Although it is likely that the image you put in memory is very old and you need to update many packages. But let's assume it is not, and with these commands we can simply succeed.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ok, let's try
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> But if you want to have full Ubuntu experience you may install it on your hdd. You can get great experience!
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @nfsprodriver, I'll do it, but I want a dual boot installation, but I need an anti noob guide
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Either grub will do that automatically (leave autoinstallation) or you disselect the grub installation and you can add Linux to you Windows bootmanager using EasyBCD.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> There are nice guides in the internet about that, if you need...
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Why my keyboard have some buttons changed?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I can't sign into my Ubuntu account
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Default language is english so you may fit it in the keyboard settings or use … ```setxkbmap yourlanguageletters```
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @nfsprodriver, Ok I'll try
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> And now, Deep Thoughts - By Wayne (out there) … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/deep-thoughts-by-wot-hurtful-people-171020
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @Akira_rulezZ, Forget this. With a pendrive it will not work. You need to install ADB and to recognize the phone you have to restart, so you lose everything you install.
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> You need install Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, I'm installing telegram on Ubuntu so I'll copy/paste all commands
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6vpIKm3h/file_1337.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Still errors
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> This is a great, giant, huge pita
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> try """sudo snap install magic-device-tool —devmode"""
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Snap not found
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> I'm telling you seriously. The first thing to do is download a more updated image of Ubuntu, thus avoiding problems of packages. The second is that it would be good to partition the hard drive, and install Ubuntu, the experience will be much better and we can help you with that.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, Someone told me the newer versions give problems with UB installer, so, from latest version tried today, I've downgraded to this
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The ubports installer is an appimage
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> It should be no problem, because basically you would use the SNAP packages to install the necessary tools. But hey, if somebody told you that, for some reason it will be. In any case, if you are going to use 16.04 then you should install it on the PC.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> GitHub.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/latest
<tgBot> <exar_kun> (Photo, 1099x824) https://irc.ubports.com/kN0kkuCY/file_1339.jpg
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @UniversalSuperBox, @Akira_rulezZ tou have Windows right? I see a .exe here.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @UniversalSuperBox, Have I to download the appimage version?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @elavdeveloper, I've tried already, but it doesn't work for me, have some known issues
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> Well.. Let's not waste time then. Partition the hard drive and install Ubuntu ..: D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Akira_rulezZ, Worth a try.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Windows version needs the adb and fastboot drivers from your device vendor installed
#ubports 2017-10-21
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @UniversalSuperBox, Omg, now that the appimage run fine, I can't boot my device..
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Seems bricked
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> No it booted
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, did you make that?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> No, it doesn't boot normally, it have problems
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> 💀 RIP
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> What problem ? Your phone? Do you finally managed to flash it?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, No, I finally have UB installer working, but my phone doesn't boot in any way
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, When that started to happen exactly?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Few minutes ago
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> When I tried to reboot into fastboot mode
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I think it's broken
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> All this work for nothing
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did it boot before?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It's almost impossible that your device is bricked
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> What phone do you have?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I think it was a Bq 4.5?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Not sure. Just saying
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #357: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/357/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Uuuuhhhh It booted suddenly
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> UB installer is working
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Bfdq4BiV/file_1341.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Finger crossed
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> First time takes some time.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have a BQ E5
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, You have to be patient man. You are freakin out a lot 🙀😹
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1195: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1195/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, No, before when I've tried to boot, the screen flashed and then turned off
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have a lot of patience, I modded a lot of Android devices, but I've never had so much problems
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/mjfwp6UD/file_1342
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, From now on install ubuntu dual boot and start learning. You will need it after all of this :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Windows = problems
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I'm planning to do it, but I need support do do it correctly
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I've never had any, for real, I play games too, but I never had any problem with Windows
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Until today :)
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, 😂😂😂 no, the dev told me it's a driver problem when UB installer hasn't worked 😂
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I'm trying to switch to Linux on PC and Sailfish on mobile, but I like Ubuntu Touch too, that's why I've bought a device
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Is it normal to have all accounts and apps still in the phone after reboot?
<tgBot> <deedend> Hey guys, I have a OPO that want to be a guinea pig for the various options around, and one of these options is Ubport, do you know if it's possible to have some sort of multirom to have more than one os on the phone and choose one at the start?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @deedend, No
<tgBot> <deedend> @PhoenixLandPirate, Thanks
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @elavdeveloper, Why there is mplayer in there?😳
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Good morning, how can I see if I have UBports on my BQ? After flash I still have all my accounts, I though my device should be wiped
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> And how can I get an app store? I've heard there is an unofficial
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, You can go into system settings and look at 'About' but if you have been successful you will find OpenStore already among your apps
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, So, yesssss 😬😬😬
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I'm on UBports 😬✌️
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 🍓🍓🍓
<tgBot> Uvneshkumar was added by: Uvneshkumar
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You can still use UbuntuStore but it is not supported and will close soon. In OpenStore you will find e.g. Dekko2 and uMatriks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Look also for the installed UBports app
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In system settings you can choose a version but it sounds like Stable is best for you at the moment
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I think you have a phone? There is a flashlight now on the pull-down menu
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is an adblock app if you want one
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Uvneshkumar, welcome
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Thank you all for support, it was a bit hard and frustrating, but now it's done
<tgBot> <Uvneshkumar> @vanyasem, Thanks. Nice to be here..!
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I see the Telegram app doesn't supports supergroups, right?
<tgBot> <harishsays> Fwd from Flohack: We will roll out supergroups asap, and not waste more time with other features
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @harishsays, Good to know, thank you and what about web whatsapp?
<tgBot> <mohammadrazis> How to use whatsapp in UT?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, You can use the web version for that but supergroup support is only weeks away
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mohammadrazis, There is an app for that. I have no use for it but it seems there are lots of difficulties with it. Best is not to use WhatsApp 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> LoquilM app
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/NPRLhBzM/file_1344.jpg
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I can't turn off my device 😂
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Touch didn't respond on menu
<tgBot> <mohammadrazis> @Stereofont, Thanks.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Today after work I will try To setup Everything For my needs and to use as a primary device
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, Maybe that will correct after the first reboot
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #31: SUCCESS in 4.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/31/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #166: SUCCESS in 6.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/166/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1196: SUCCESS in 0.49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1196/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, 😬👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, There is a 'disappearing keyboard' issue if you move between apps but that will also be fixed soon
<tgBot> <Matteo> I'm trying to install gedit on my phone by terminal but of course I get an error because it states it cannot save files in var/cache/apt being the filesystem only read mode....my question is, if I force the system to be writable and I install gedit, could it be potentially harmful for the whole phone functionality and future OTA updates?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> It could break OTA, yes
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> It's for this reason we use containers
<tgBot> <Matteo> @TronFourtyTwo, Ok, thank you for the answer. So how can I install gedit from terminal, routing the installation to a container like Libertine, guessing I have this already created?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Matteo, https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Libertine%3A-install-and-manage-desktop-applications
<tgBot> <Matteo> Grazie Emanuele! I'll try to follow the instructions
<tgBot> <bastos777> Are the apps in containers able to exchange data via content hub or copy-paste to outside the container? And do I have access to the ut home folder?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #375: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/375/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1197: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1197/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, I've found it when I've tried to configure Dekko2 😬
<tgBot> Willem-Jan de Hoog was added by: Willem-Jan de Hoog
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> hi. I am trying to create a zip that installs ubuntu touch on my phone (oneplus one). It boots but no UI. I can get a adb shell but don't really know what to do next.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> dmesg shows: init: ureadahead-touch main process terminated with status 5
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> also: init: /init.environ.rc: 13: export requires 2 arguments
<tgBot> Haatim Sayed was added by: Haatim Sayed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Haatim Sayed, welcome
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Hi, I'm not able to download any apps from open store, have I to do something?
<wdehoog>  hi. I am trying to create a zip that installs ubuntu touch on my phone (oneplus one). It boots but no UI. I can get a adb shell but don't really know what to do next.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wdehoog, I suggest you join the Telegram group. It is possible to install the old Canonical version using an img but not the UBport version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, Strange. Are you out of storage?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, Oh, I've solved with a reboot 😬
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, There is already cpt installer to install ut.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> But when I try to configure Dekko2 I can't because keyboard doesn't show
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Pull the top indicator panel down a little then close it and the keyboard should come up
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I believe this is fixed in the devel channel
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/cQCU0qZy/file_1346.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> wayland client on mir on X
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think :))
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> what is cpt installer?
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I create the zip from the downloads from the jenkins server. Why would it not work?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> UT is more than just an android mod
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have another issue with LoquiIM, I get Decrypt error on all chats
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, Join loqui telegram group
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, Have you a link?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-oneplus-one you can find method to install ut. Also ctrl+f for cpt
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh yes I want ubports touch on my phone but not with an installer. I don't know what it does and like to keep what is already on it. Besides I have no adb access when in recovery mode. (unauthorized).
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, You will have to format it. Without format you cannot install ut
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, it's open source you can analiza it before run it
<tgBot> <Alexander> @Akira_rulezZ, https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAAk1L0lOiRPuM02yxQ
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> The installer will format and install.
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, I meant answer him, sorry 😒
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I understand 😁
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I guess only boot needs to be formatted. The rest is still one file /data/system.img isn't it?
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> so I try to create this /data/system.img
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, Knock yourself out. Buy please take backup before that. You might regret if you did not take backup.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> because I will use this system.img I do not have to create a backup. yes of the boot partition but not of the rest.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Alexander, Thank you 😬👍
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I think I know enough that is why suggesting you to take backup. And use Ubuntu installer. But I consider myself noob. So if you are sure what you are doing might work.  please go ahead.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh I appreciate your help. I already posted my questions on the forum but someone said I should join the telegram group.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Anyone here interested in using markdown in emails?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, Okay then wait for around 5 more hours .. core developers are sleeping at the moment i think. You will see more grup activity by Then . Then you should ask
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh thanks!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, in dekko.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yeah 😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7P5hmjTD/file_1348.png
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I partially implemented it a while back and i'm wondering if anyone would actually use it if i finished it off, if not i'm just going to pull it out of the source tree
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @DanChapman looks good. But I am far far away from using email on ut right now.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> For some reason the group is awfully quite today.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> everyone is in our OT chat 😂
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, I don't have idea. 😂
<tgBot> Kiran kr. Reddy was added by: Kiran kr. Reddy
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #150: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/150/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1198: SUCCESS in 0.49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1198/
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> Good evening Ubuntu touch..
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Welcome Kiran kr.
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> Thnx Dan.
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> I have question.. May I ask here regarding oneplus one
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> Oneplus one has soc 801 snapdragon. 801 snapdragon supports HD calling volte. If I install Ubuntu touch in oneplus1 then will it support my volte 4g sim.. ?
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> ok got it working. ubport running on my phone.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> how can I check what version is installed?
<tgBot> <Alexander> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, Sytem settings -> about (at the bottom of the page) -> and then you have got everything you need to know ;)
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @Alexander, It shows 'ubuntu OnePlus bacon' and IMEI etc. but not ubports version
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> Hey Willem-Jan  how did u installed Ubuntu on oneplus.. Using multirom or dirtyflashed.. ? Please reply.
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> I tried using multirom but didn't booted ..no success
<tgBot> <DanChapman> multirom isn't supported. The only option is to flash
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> Ok.. Will try to flash.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @Kiran kr. Reddy, I don't know what dirtyflash means. I made a backup of my boot partition which I have to restore when going back to normal. The zip I made flashes the ubports boot.img.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I will make another backup of the current boot (ubports) so to switch from normal (multiron) to ubports I have to restore the ubports backup of the boot partition.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Anyone using UBports in Nexus 4, could you check your "Baseband version" from fastboot mode? Seems like everybody else have working GPS besides me.. I just wanna check if that could be reason.. My baseband is "M9615A-CEFWMAZM-2.0.1701.03"
<tgBot> <Kiran kr. Reddy> 👍
<tgBot> Gerhard Faber was added by: Gerhard Faber
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> There should be a sticky saying "multirom is not supported" 😺
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @samitormanen, Gps takes a few minutes before start to work
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @malditobastardo, 10minutes isn't enough, and even 1hour doesn't get fix
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, There should be an r. number = revision. On the forum there is a list of revisions for each port
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @Stereofont, Not on my display. Only serial, IMEI, wifi mac, bt mac, storage, licenses and dev mode
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Could this be reason.. http://www.gaggl.com/2014/01/ubuntu-touch-install-on-nexus-4/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I did have 4.4.4 before UT install
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, That was... oddly reassuring
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> How is fairphone2 environment goin? I just bought it to install ubuntu, but i got the version with android 6 imao -.-
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can run builds from the devel channel and the screen will work. The camera is proving to be more tricky
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, It should also be right next to where it says "Ubuntu Touch" if I remember right.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> ubuntu-touch uses path /data/system.img and unfortunately plasma-mobile as well. Does anybody know how to easily have them coexist?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Oh perfect thats fine, i dont want the cam to work :) I will try thank you
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> @mariogrip, Hi Marius, how in general do you recommend compiling oxide for armhf ? With some modifications I was able to build it locally for x64 on debian testing (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/BuildInstructions) but I'm struggling with [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/ArmCrossCompiling], Do you recommend using a chroot or lxc, or can cross compiling be done without it ? Does the container have to be vivid in order to build for 15.04 stable, or can
<tgBot> it be 16.04 ?
<tgBot> LloydAlmeida was added by: LloydAlmeida
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Sorry stupid questions, but I can't find it from google. Is radio firmware (baseband modem) bundled with UBports image OR is there any difference if I install UBports over Jellybean, Kitkat,Lollipop?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There should be no difference. We don't rewrite the radio.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok. Thanks. Maybe I should try different radio firmware to my mako. Jellybean and kitkat have different radios..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I hope it resolves my gps issue
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can I do it like this: download 4.3 factory image > extract it > phone in fastboot mode > fastboot flash radio new.radio.firmware.img ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably, but I don't want to give bad advice that can end up bricking your phone.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is it safer if install android 4.3 and then install ubports?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's about the same as any factory image.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Check out the flash-all script, see how it does it
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok
<tgBot> <samitormanen> (Photo, 800x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/MSXqm3vc/file_1350.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Cool. That should work. As always, at your own risk. :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I try to get that Nexus4 to my wife. She wants to try ubports.. But without working gps it is useless for her..
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> uhm... how to find the dev channel repo for fp2?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> ouch 😆 nvm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can change your channel before installing in the UBports Installer
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yib sorry i found it
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> now it says a password is needed, but i didnt set one
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> im actually on fp2 android 6 open version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's your password on the computer
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from jsalatas: Anyway.... I'm currently stuck with the oxide web engine trying to figure out how it works and eventualy update it to a newer version of chromium and port it to gcc7.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from jsalatas: It's the web engine for the web browser app. Actually more or less a qt wrapper arround chromium
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from jsalatas: I don't know what they are doing :) … Actually my primary concern know is to understand the oxide-qt engine and eventualy be able to either update it to a newer chromium version or (I doubt that this would be easy) completely replace oxide-qt with Qt's qtwebengine implementation. … In any case I'll try to find some time to talk to UBPorts guys and see what they're up to. I haven't talked to them since the Qt 5.9 thing ;)
<tgBot> Thanks!!!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from jsalatas: Actually even bigger would be the milestone of porting to gcc7, and so to ubuntu 17.10 and debian sid.  … After that I guess i'll have some time (without any porting) to see other issues like setting up a CI environment and moving forward with the actual code, because until now most was just porting ;)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It really worth investing so much time and effort optimizing the browser?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> is there any trick to get fp2 into the bootloader? i tried 10x times now all what i get is a blacksreen saying: FAIRPHONE, powered by Android
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @malditobastardo, Thx for the info, it's been a long since last time John Salatas told us that the porting to Qt 5.9 was almost done. … About oxide I also don't know. Maybe for phones oxide it's a good option, but for desktop... I really don't know
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @UniversalSuperBox, I flashed older radio firmware, from android 4.3 and now N4 GPS is working! Yay! Of course I have to test it more but cold start fix took ~9min and warm start fix ~30sec 😎
<tgBot> <samitormanen> And it test was now indoors..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp, Yeah exactly. But I understand if he/they are doing some kind of research for themselves. Like to experiment etc
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But I think that is a waste of time in a desktop environment
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> As you said. But well. Even with UBports
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> With the port of 16.04 it should be easier to implement the mobile version of Firefox. I think.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But to be honest I am not an expert. I am a flight pilot 😹
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> as some developers says (i'm not a developer) chromium based web browsers (like oxide) are better option to arm arch based devices  because it's faster in that arch. … Oxide it's a good thing to achieve the goal of convergence. Far from that I don't know more reasons 😆 … More that one year ago I tried to use oxide in desktop and it was a pain compared to firefox or chromium, maybe because of ads and other things that users usually blocks with ex
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> talking about oxide and webbrowsers. Any news about broken oxide upgrade?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> just curious
<tgBot> <Aury88> @j2g2rp, I knew the porting to qt 5.9 was complete: https://yunit.io/yunit-project-updates-20170917/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp, You are right. Good point. About convergence etc.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @j2g2rp, I don't know too much sadly.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> what can i do? ubports installer dont recognize my phone. Fairphone2 with the stock Open Android 6, usb-debug and bootloader are active
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> I am on ubuntu 17
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Since i'm not owner of a fairphone i don't know anything about it, just i heard (not sure if it was in fairphone) that depending of the version of android it could fail. … Just about your version of ubuntu. If it's 17.10 maybe it won't works. I don't know if 17.10 have all packages of adb and the others...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I think there is an appimage of the installer so you really don't need any special dependencies
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i dont understand what you say about "appimage" sorry^^ just tried to apt install adb, buut no changes...
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> the guis is waiting for device, the terminal prints says repeatly: "debug: adb shell: echo 1"
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> and when i choose manually terminal says: "debug: fastboot: wait for device"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Marty McFly, Probably worth trying on a 16.04 machine and preferably one with 2.0 usb
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also try obvious things like several different data cables
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i am wondering, when i connect, the buld a mtp connection. i this okay?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i am wondering, when i connect, they build a mtp connection. is this okay?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> of course you are in fastboot mode didn't you? … Also check two things: …       1. your usb wire it's fine. …       2. you are not using a usb hub. Connect it directly
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> how to get in fastboot mode? just activated usb-debugging like the installer advised me
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yes my wire is fine and i can connect the phone. as i said phone and computer build up an mtp connection
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> not sure how it's on fairphone. In BQ you should restart your device presing also volume up, and then select fastboot
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> adb is not choosable in the usb options
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> when im going to bootloader, i just see the fairphone logo, but google says its normal.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-fairphone-2
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 385x133) https://irc.ubports.com/OH0JUUHC/file_1352.jpg
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> oh this is meaned the installer? i thought its just printed there cuz the camera.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> mhh... and what way i can solve it now?
<tgBot> Kristijan Krsteski was added by: Kristijan Krsteski
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> I don't know if you'll can do anything with that. … Don't know if a downgrade version is possible or if there is also some new hardware that can't be managed by the os in 6.0 version.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/596/fairphone-with-android-6-0-marshmallow
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It's important to read before doing anything
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> so what i understand out of this links, i need the cam and display from old fp2, install the devels version and then i can change my hardware back?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> that's what i'm reading in github link, but they are talking about android 6.1. Is it your version?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i have android 6.0.1. i found this comment: @tforgione The UBports installer already has support for the new screen. but you need to install the devel channel since there is where the changes are pushed to. rc and stable will get the fix later
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> so the phone version should be the reason for my connection problem
<tgBot> sambuccid was added by: sambuccid
<tgBot> Mujahid119 was added by: Mujahid119
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Marty McFly, It never changes. Fastboot has no interface.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> i'm not sure about that, looks like the other people managed to preinstall ubports but got stucked with a "blue screen of death" during startup instalation. … in your case cpt is awaiting to phone in fastboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Again, the screen fix is in devel.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not in stable, so the warning stays on the website.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yes Dalton i got that. it should be a adb problem correct?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On windows or Linux?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Ubuntu 17
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, so there is a bug.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks for confirming. ;)
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> can i check adb anyway?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> im not sure if the problem is on ubports side
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> you are from team?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> List of devices attached … adb server version (39) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> could this be the reason? i need to downgrade my adb?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> it's 17.10 or 17.04
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> 17.04
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> but after some tries i did enter: sudo apt-get install adb
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> strange, i used mdt three months ago
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> so may my adb is like ubuntu 17.10 idk
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> in 17.04, so it also should work
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> mdt?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> it's another snap to flash it
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> magic device tool
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Marty McFly, You were coming from Android? I assume that you got developer status and allowed debugging and switched from charging mode?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> don't know if it's supports fairphohe 2
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 729x465) https://irc.ubports.com/zayDaaY5/file_1354.jpg
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> oh that looks nice. i would like to try, but i dont know how to download the devels rom. @ Lion: no i never used Smarthphones cuz i dont accept Google Privacy Bull****
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> it should have developer mode enabled in android?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> can you tell me where to download the actual devels rom and a tutorial for the magic device tool ?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yep dev-mode is needed
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Marty McFly, Did you tap build number seven times?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i didnt counted lol. why?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Marty McFly, Sorry I wasn't clear you had done that 😎
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> no tutorial is needed … you can install it with  … sudo snap install magic-device-tool —devmode
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> ah okay :)
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 925x391) https://irc.ubports.com/DD7b9voA/file_1356.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> thanks! and where i get the newest devels rom?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> oh i thought its a rom installer. i tries to autodownload hu? cuz ich need the devels version and there is just the legacy choosable... hrrr hrrr
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Marty McFly, You can switch to that on the phone once you have stable installed
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> via my desktop? cuz screen wont work in stable version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> No. In system settings on the phone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh I see. I didn't have that problem. So you need to borrow a first edition screen maybe …
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yea this is the only known solution for me but i think there must be a better way^^ and it lokks like im the only one where the ub installer isnt working, so i have any other problem to be solved.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Where can I find app spesific logs? Like Camera app.
<tgBot> Justus Bebeng was added by: Justus Bebeng
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @samitormanen, Not sure if there are specific log files for each app, but I was once instructed to do this for the camera logs: … adb shell "/android/system/bin/logcat -d" >cameralogcat.log … adb shell "dmesg" >cameradmesg.log … Provided that you open and run the camera app there could be some data produced by doing that.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Marty McFly, did you tried through mdt?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> no my phone would be like bricked or not
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> cuz mdt just have legacy version
<tgBot> bunia was added by: bunia
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I had most success with CPT
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> never heard about
<tgBot> <exar_kun> https://ubports.com/r/downloads-cpt-linux
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Another alternative to the UBports installer
<tgBot> <exar_kun> From this page: https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-fairphone-2
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i tried chmod +x and ./file.deb but got an error :) can yo tell me the usage?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> syntax error near unexpected token `newline' … ./cpt_0.5.0_all.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Marty McFly, Oops, well on Ubuntu the deb installs via "Ubuntu software" or dpkg -i pakname.deb , then you can run the app through the gui. it will guide you through Ubuntu Touch installation and flash it etc.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I guess not so useful on arch ...?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> It's very similar to the UBports installer
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @exar_kun, Ok. Thanks!
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> when i do this i get in a junge of missing dependencies, can i autoniclude them?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i mean the "dpkg -i pakname.deb"
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I thought normally it will do that, but that's beyond my knowledge. It does seem to be using python though.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> iamo what a hard job today :) C P T is in long?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> lol i dont get it started. i think its fully installed but what i type now? just "cpt" is uknown
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> iǘe found the code segment where the rom location is spezified, can i just change this adress to http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/device_FP2_devel.tar.xz and my device will directly boot the devels version?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #307: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/307/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1199: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1199/
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Anybody knows how to solve that age-old nonsense of Ubuntu Touch copying a video file when playing it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Marty McFly, Were you able to get it installed?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Also, is apt upgrade safe?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> no i am still trying. actually i try to to debug the cpt.py code, after flash the recovery it stops cuz its thinks the device is disconnected.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> or i can install just with adb commands by hand?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> CPT doesn't have a channel switch option?
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome Kristijan , @sambuccid and @Mujahid119
<tgBot> <bastos777> And welcome bunia , Justus
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i am not sure in the first lines in the code is a channel option, i just tried to is it with entering "devel" in the string. but as i wrote cpt has another problem with my device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm downloading 17.10 so I can test the different installers and see if I can't debug the issues. In the meantime, and I should have asked you earlier, do you have any earlier installs anywhere?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> what you are mean with early install?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 17.04 or 16.04
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> sec
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> my ubuntu image is a 17.04
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> bt terminal says 17.10
<tgBot> <bunia> @bastos777, Thanks! I am very happy to be here - finally. (Still no option to join supergroups on Telegram for UT) And so nice to have the possibility to try the stable version on mako!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Marty McFly, Yeah, I'm asking if you have an install of 16.04 anywhere so we can get around this issue
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> no i dont have, should it work with a virtual machine? i could try that. and sorry ma version is 17.04 dunno why said 17.10
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, the installer didn't work on your 17.04 either? strange.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you use the snap at all?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> snap?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, don't know when that guy was updated
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, since all else has failed, `sudo snap install magic-device-tool --devmode`. It always gets it right.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Run with `magic-device-tool`
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> oh yes tried but channel is not choosable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha.
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, And sudo, right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TomasOqvist, Sometimes. Depends on whether it can detect your device without it.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i am in the ubports recovery now wow!
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> can i do anything usefull now?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, any troubleshooting steps we can go through so we can fix this?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like it isn't just him: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/36
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, maybe send me the installer logs? ~/.cache/ubports/ubports-installer.log
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> so. is there any .zip i can install via the ubports recovery thats boots me directly to the devel edition??
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Marty McFly, you can try `sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=FP2 \ … —channel=15.04/stable` from recovery
<tgBot> <mariogrip> try that from recovery
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you might need to install `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> oh! wait
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you need to select devel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also he's trying to install devel, not stable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> silently deletes message
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ```sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=FP2 \ … --channel=15.04/devel```
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that's the correct one ^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Marty ^
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i cant find something what looks like a terminal there
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Marty McFly, oh, on your laptop/desktop
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's on your PC
<tgBot> <mariogrip> with a usb connected
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> and phone in recovery? or bootloader?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Marty McFly, recovery
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you are in the ubports recovery right?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yes
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i think its installing
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ok, good
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> at least downloading ❌
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah it's downloading all the files needed
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> before connection check?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> yeyeyyeyeye a smiley face on my screen :)
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> thanks alot i hope it works now :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Do we have snap search for package search ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hwpplayer1, I don't quite understand, where are you looking?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i am in! my god a whole day for this install hahaha thanks to all helpers :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> My Ubuntu 17.10 download has completed, but I don't have one of the shiny new Fairphones to test the install on.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So I'm missing a pice of the puzzle to fix this problem. :P
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> hehe
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> but thx for downloading
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> btw its 17.04 i informed you wrong
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, thanks for sticking with us. We're happy to have you.
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @UniversalSuperBox, Like sudo apt-cache search
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hwpplayer1, You're looking for `snap find`. But no, that is not currently on Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> On desktop ?
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Where is the source code of snap system ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've no idea. That's an excellent question for one of the Snapcraft channels on GitHub. Or possibly snapcraft.io
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Okay i'm there already
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scroll all the way to the bottom, it's under "Contribute".
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> https://rocket.ubuntu.com/channel/snapcraft
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> its possible to deactivate radiochip and microphone?
<tgBot> <Ricardo> have flopped a bq e4.5 from the terminal and the recovery is not that of ubports.es correct?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Marty McFly, Well, you can always go into airplane mode. As for the mic, you could probably turn it down with something like alsamixer.
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ricardo, I'm not sure what you mean?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> its a beggining thx
<tgBot> <Ricardo> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0JHUPnBy/file_1358.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that is not the UBports recovery.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> "Swipe from the long/short left/right edge to view..." is popin up every 2 actions i do
<tgBot> <Ricardo> That recovery is correct in e4.5
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> and its bugged i need to power off display to get it away
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Let me see if there's a file that needs to be poked
<tgBot> <Ricardo> have installed it from the terminal and it has installed me well the systems can be?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah, I'm not going to be able to find it. @mariogrip is there a file that stops the tutorial from showing up that isn't getting touched?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ricardo, Are you asking how to figure out which system you have installed, or something else?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, you can use phablet-config
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i dont have a back or a home button, how to get out of system settings?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, else it's … ```dbus-send --system --print-reply ' '--dest=com.canonical.PropertyService ' '/com/canonical/PropertyService ' 'com.canonical.PropertyService.SetProperty ' string:edge boolean:true'```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Marty McFly, Swipe from the left of the screen to the right?
<tgBot> <Ricardo> I ask if what I have installed is correct.apparently everything is fine
<tgBot> <Ricardo> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/rWkXqqp3/file_1360.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ricardo, Looks like the RC channel to me.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> its 2 different problems. problem one is that swiping message comes alltime and not leave with a swipe, i need to repower my display for that
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> but strong problem is that im sock in my settings
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If all else fails, reboot I'd suppose.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/w5uvDGol/file_1362.jpg
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> button forgotten?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope. Swiping from the very left edge of the screen to the right goes Home.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Swiping from the very right edge to the left goes to the app switcher
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No global back button
<tgBot> <Ricardo> The question is: Why does not recovery of ubports?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We can't rebuild the recovery for the Canonical devices. There's no source code available.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> from the "very" left 😆 okay understood^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that should make the tutorial stop now, too. :)
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> 🙈
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Once you get used to that navigation, it'll be hard to go back to any other mobile OS.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Waaaaaaay too satisfying
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> i never had any other mobile os
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Point still stands. :P
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> im a freelancer 😆
<tgBot> <Ricardo> Is that recovery correct?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <Ricardo> (Sticker, 388x512) https://irc.ubports.com/fkgB0LJ0/file_1363
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x1278) https://irc.ubports.com/9VIeg0Za/file_1365.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> any ideas for the glyph?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> a setting for stretching the "very" left swipes would be cool
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> maybe with the old display its another performance idk
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Marty McFly, That's a feature of the Tweak Tool, found in the OpenStore.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Edge sensitivity, methinks
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x1278) https://irc.ubports.com/0Rkl0aGx/file_1367.jpg current idea is something like this
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> center them dots!
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> ty
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> j/k
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> what is it for?
<tgBot> <samzn> probably exactly what you think it is :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> whatsup?
<tgBot> <samzn> ya
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> the enemy in my bed : x
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> looks ok
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> maybe drop the inner shadow
#ubports 2017-10-22
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @samzn, Fuckyeah Conversations
<tgBot> <Lorxu> https://conversations.im/
<tgBot> <samzn> nah, just a whatsapp wrapper
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Aww k
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #358: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/358/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1200: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1200/
<tgBot> c_smith was added by: c_smith
<tgBot> <c_smith> Hmmm, time to check there site see i
<tgBot> <c_smith> *to see if the OP5 is supported yet
<tgBot> <samzn> Nope
<tgBot> <samzn> But you can help
<tgBot> <c_smith> Oh? How so?
<tgBot> <samzn> Check out on @halium :)
<tgBot> <rchs0> @Akira_rulezZ, Badblocks could help?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @rchs0, I've done with Rufus 😬
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is N5 UBports currently based on Cyanogenmod 12.1 or what?
<tgBot> <rchs0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aFrr89gk/file_1368
<tgBot> <rchs0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Q3Uu1wvj/file_1369
<tgBot> Patrick was added by: Patrick
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome Patrick
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #32: SUCCESS in 4.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/32/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #167: SUCCESS in 1.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/167/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1201: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1201/
<tgBot> Giampy_DAntonio was added by: Giampy_DAntonio
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Giampy_DAntonio, welcome
<tgBot> <Giampy_DAntonio> @vanyasem, thanks
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #376: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/376/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1202: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1202/
<tgBot> anthony_keids was added by: anthony_keids
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @anthony_keids, Welcome Anthony
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> Thank you!
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> I'd like to develop ubt for Moto G5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Strangely, I think there is some experimentation with that. Each phone needs its own port and that is a lot of work, so only a few are supported at the monent
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Expect months of trial and error
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> I see.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is a project called Halium which will overlay the Android base and should make ports much easier
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @anthony_keids, Ask @UniversalSuperBox about the G5. I think he has been looking at it
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> @Stereofont, I was looking into it
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> @Stereofont, I'm in for that.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @anthony_keids, Great. Much better if there are others doing the same thing so that you can compare notes
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> Oh. Guess I can gather some people for that.
<tgBot> <Ander Mutuberria> Would be great to be available for the huawei p8lite 2017 😉😉
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> Ubuntu if present on more and more devices would be amazing.
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> The last I had checked halium was only at 5.1 lollipop. Today one of my friends said that halium had updated for 7.1. This just shot my hopes up!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ander Mutuberria, That is much less likely though
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The project is to move UT to 16.04 and backport from newer kernels. That will feed into the Halium upgrade
<tgBot> <Ander Mutuberria> @Stereofont, Why??
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ander Mutuberria, I have heard of some work with the Moto. Proprietary hardware and drivers for the Huawei may be a much bigger challenge
<tgBot> <Michele> @samzn, wow, that's great! +1
<tgBot> <Ander Mutuberria> Okeyy thanks
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> Major issue is the eol kernel used by Android. I don't know why it's still stuck with 3.x kernel.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tylnesh, We cannot solve this quickly, the content-hub was designed like this ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: Got some progress on xenial
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: been working day and night :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/QxhkAbKg/file_1373.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/UnqwLErs/file_1374.jpg
<tgBot> <Michele> good job @mariogrip ❕❕❕
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yay! :D good job Mario :D
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @mariogrip, Nice! Which device is it??
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jujuyeh, htc 10
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> :O woah, codenamed?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jujuyeh, you mean HTC 10 codename?
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> yeah
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's PME (Perfume)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://github.com/Halium/docs/blob/master/supplementary/devices/pme.md
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, check for more info
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Who names the devices? 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> marketing
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> So a vegan friend of mine has *bacon* in his pocket because of marketing
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> yeah
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip does '''snap install micro —classic''' work? in terminal
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's a cli text editor
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, let me try
<tgBot> <bastos777> The first time I have seen the Ubuntu Touch ui boot on 16.04! Great. Congratulations @mariogrip . Is this real or only a concept as notifications for uMatrks was .
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, no, didn't work, will digg into that later
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> probably because it;s —classic
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> np :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> get some sleap!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bastos777, it's real, just got busy with xenial so didn't finish it 100%, sorry about that
<tgBot> <mariogrip> will get back to that asap
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, I should :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, https://soundcloud.com/ubports/i-never-sleep
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :)))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hehe
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Amazon work!! :) thank you
<tgBot> <Ander Mutuberria> Can anyone send a video of how fluid is ubuntu?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1203: SUCCESS in 0.51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1203/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> When can we test xenial on hammerhead?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, when ota-push finishes yes
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @mariogrip That is with vivid Mir and Unity8 or alreary with xenial ones?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @TronFourtyTwo, vivid mir and unity8
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I see, new devices are beeing addedto 16.04 channel!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> The changes on github are brutal
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, but it's untested on any of those devices, so it's a "guess if it works" thing
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bacon hammerhead and fp2?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1204: SUCCESS in 15 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1204/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> can anyone test FP2 on 16.04 so i don't have to cry? :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hammerhead is nexus 5, what is bacon?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh oneplus
<tgBot> <mariogrip> im testing n5 now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SjsPN9tV/file_1375
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @nfsprodriver, Sorry for changin the topic but. Do you managed to fix the codec thingy for videos in he N5? ( I am using your webapp workaround)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/60hmTRw0/file_1377.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, works on n5
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 407x512) https://irc.ubports.com/khmljlDj/file_1378
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> YAY!
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @mariogrip, That means we are one step closer to get a working Anbox, aren't we? :P
<tgBot> Ajith20 was added by: Ajith20
<tgBot> TheImpulson was added by: TheImpulson
<tgBot> Zephoro was added by: Zephoro
<tgBot> <Zephoro> Oh this group 😆
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Hello Everyone!
<tgBot> <Astellias> Hi!
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> So 16.04 launched?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheImpulson, No
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @TheImpulson, yep, in the devel channel. only for testing, no daily use
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @UniversalSuperBox, well XD
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @malditobastardo, No, sorry. It didn't work.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> I need to get Halium first before working on Ubuntu. Right?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip, Nice! I'll test it...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheImpulson, No, everything is included. Halium is invisible to the user.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Is it possible to keep the data by running ubuntu-device-flash in adb mode?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @UniversalSuperBox, Can I have documentation on how to build it for my device?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheImpulson, docs.Halium.org
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @UniversalSuperBox, I am sorry! I meant how to build Ubuntu.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @nfsprodriver, From 15.04 to 16.04? That's a solid maybe.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome to this group @Ajith20 , @TheImpulson and @Zephoro
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Thank You!
<tgBot> <Ajith20> Ty
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, not tried at all, so noneone known
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I'll try so you will know ;)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Backing up my home folder now...
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> It was possible at time of Canonical Ubuntu, but without WLAN, the way back was a wipe.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Which qt version is in the image? 5.6 or 5.9?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which one are you looking at?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just woke up
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, You missed the Hype 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I did not miss the sleep
<tgBot> <Flohack> haha
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, 5.6, will try with 5.9 when after i get some sleep :P
<tgBot> BiohazardINC was added by: BiohazardINC
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, We all should force mariogrip to sleep now.. everyone ignore mariogrip totally
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll be writing instructions for getting 16.04 onto your Halium devices today.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Great! I just got mine semi-working. Can't wait for it
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> @UniversalSuperBox, Awesome! Really appreciate that!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, You mean Semkin-working lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hopefully rootstock cooperates.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, that's a nice one ;)
<tgBot> AmarJeetVirk was added by: AmarJeetVirk
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @UniversalSuperBox, That's Great!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, I will go now :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, good night Marius. we all love you
<tgBot> <mariogrip> gn, love you guys too ☺️
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> @mariogrip thanks. xenial seems to boot on mu opo
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> impressive. really
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> congrats to the team
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, post pics plz
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> that will be hard. i'll try
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> (Photo, 1940x1332) https://irc.ubports.com/uO0Kl5BY/file_1380.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> YAY
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, Great!
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, That's a lot of possibilities! :P
<tgBot> <anthony_keids> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, Amazing!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> fp2 anyone? :D
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Hot to get sudo in terminal?
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I have some questions. Any experts here? I installed it fresh but somehow it knew my wifi password. Where does it read it from?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> You can choose 'wipe' on installation
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> eh... sudo works doen't it?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Not for me
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> I have not used any installer so no 'wipe'. what is it supposed to wipe?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Idk then, i just got it to work yesterday :p
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Got it... needed to set a pw in secueity options. Is my homepath encrytpted?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No. No disk encryption is currently used.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @nfsprodriver, Yep, that works!
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Truecrypt will work?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #151: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/151/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1205: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1205/
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Or what way i can encrypt my system?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> If anyone wants to install libertine on xenial: DON'T!!!
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @nfsprodriver, Permanently damages kittens?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> kittens?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 🐱
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> But well... Curious on what happens when one installs libertine
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> It overwrites about 50 packages (e.g. ubuntu-app-launch), all apps are disappearing from the UI and you can't start anyone.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Do you know how to switch to dev mode via terminal?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @nfsprodriver, Whelp, we don't have libertine built yet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it went to the Canonical overlay PPA and installed everything there... which doesn't work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Adds to Marius' to-do list :P
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Where should we discuss about the new bugs of xenial? We shouldn't bomb the group. Github?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Phew: system-image-cli repaired it! 😅
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> the browser doesn't seem to load images. can this be set somewhere?
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> mmm. after reboot display starts but turns dark, nothing happens. adb access works. what should I check?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Either wait or restart again.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The images just came out. Don't expect everything to work. ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Very experimental.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> no. just curious. am really amazed it is running so well already.
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> aha indeed. just wait. suddenly unity starts
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> A little bit of magic, a little bit of luck, and very little sleep.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Some core apps like filemanager (the new one), clock and gallery don't work yet.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> And some scopes..., but the rest works really cool!
<tgBot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> thanks and bye
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/vZBXnr0d/file_1381.deb
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> This is needed to run the filemanager app.
<mimecar> good evening
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Morning!
<tgBot> <mimecar> is the IRC connected with telegram?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ye
<tgBot> <mimecar> 😆, it's nice
<tgBot> <mimecar> I connected to #ubuntu-touch and appear on #ubports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that one was merged too
<tgBot> <Marco> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/YJi4AibM/file_1383.png
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fwd from nfsprodriver: Gallery app seems to have a problem with the libexiv2 version (13 -> 14). We may rebuild it for xenial. Clock app crashes on location detection. Clocktime is not saved.
<tgBot> <Marco> ubuntu gnome shell? No thank you!
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @Marco, Ubuntu Mate dude.. with Mutiny 😜
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Guys youre not encrypt your devices?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Marty McFly, not at the moment
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Uff really? I thought this is a privacy os?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you've missed the point
<tgBot> <vanyasem> read more here: https://ubports.com/page/website.aboutus
<tgBot> <garrogarri> When will be possible to have a working version of Yunit on 17.10?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Marty McFly, Sure, but it's also way newer so doesn't have every single feature yet
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Features take work
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> And what when i install truecrypt? Anybody tried? I dont realky understand how a smarphone is booting...
<tgBot> akshat28 was added by: akshat28
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Willem-Jan de Hoog, Which phone is this?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That's awesome :D
<tgBot> <jakko> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/PRWM570Y/file_1385.jpg
<tgBot> <jakko> Installing....update.. dev version 😎
<tgBot> <akshat28> How to port
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @jakko, Cool
<tgBot> <jakko> 😎
<tgBot> <akshat28> @akshat28, .
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @akshat28, @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <theMitu> @nfsprodriver, Wow! :)
<tgBot> <theMitu> Oops, I didn't want it to be a reply :P
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @nfsprodriver, Ready to start 👨‍🔧
<tgBot> <theMitu> Anyway, wow for xenial. Could you briefly tell what works and what doesn't? Also, are the Pro5 images going to appear soon or in the later stage of development after the fp2, bacon and hammerhead are ironed out?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @theMitu, Xenial rootfs it out for less than half a day
<tgBot> <vanyasem> do you really expect it to be tested to the point where we could tell you what works and what not?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x358) https://irc.ubports.com/iEJsyvkY/file_1386
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @TronFourtyTwo, :D
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Good question
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Marty McFly, I think it should be possible to create a ecryptfs container inside a file and mount it as your home directory. Or use the sdcard for this purpose. Trying this is on my todo list. A downer is the missing AES instruction set in the CPU of my BQ 4.5, so I assume encryption could be quite slow and energy consuming. For truecrypt... I don't use it for their history. See http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/
<tgBot> <Dominik> This is just experimental, of course. Keys in memory, no TPM support etc. makes it an unsuitable solution depending on your needs.
<tgBot> <c_smith> Veracrypt would be the better option, no?
<tgBot> <Dominik> I think the main issue with encryption is the integration with the system. It should unlock the key when entering your passphrase (or PIN if you want) and work transparently in the background. Also the energy consumption / cpu load would need to be tested and tweaked. If this works, you can think about which encryption software is the most trustworthy and well reviewed one. Its just Ubuntu, so everything that does not dig too deep into the kernel shou
<tgBot> tydell was added by: tydell
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Frankly, just use LVM with full disk crypto
<xorpad> ext4 filesystem level encryption?
<tgBot> <Dominik> Full disk encryption on a phone / tablet would be incredible, but sounds more like a dream at the moment.
<xorpad> Why would it be incredible? It would be an incredible battery drain that's for sure
<tgBot> <Dominik> For the same reason as on every other platform
<tgBot> <sambuccid> @bastos777, hi
<xorpad> @Dominik I think on any mobile device where battery life is an issue, the new filesystem level encryption the linux kernel added would be better
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dominik, But in order to be transparent it must reside in the kernel level
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, agreed
<xorpad> btw i'm still alive and working on bullhead
<xorpad> :D
<tgBot> oleg sokolov was added by: oleg sokolov
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Welcome oleg
<tgBot> <Dominik> A full disk encryption on any device prevents information leakage and tempering in the powered off state. This sound like a very admirable property for a privacy focused OS. For the reason you named, it is impracticable fors phones atm and therefore "a dream". In UT, most of the relevant data resides in the home directory. So starting there would probably be a good start.
<tgBot> <oleg sokolov> Sony Xperia Ultra XA, - possible to port?
<xorpad> full disk encryption also involves repartitioning the device and flashing the bootloader
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Xorpad Any update on improving the Nexus 5 kernel ?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @oleg sokolov, Nothing's impossible ;) If I got it right from here: You need to port halium to your device and you're ready to go for UT. But the complicated part is porting halium. There are some guides.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @mariogrip, Sexy !
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @oleg sokolov, Isn't the one supported by Sailfish ?
<tgBot> <oleg sokolov> Thank you, Bjarne! I'll try to
<xorpad> @Ern_st well, I was doing things then I was told it wasn't wanted
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @xorpad, 😁👍
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Ern_st, Ooo, are they planning on putting it on Halium?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> No, but i was thining about that : https://blog.jolla.com/sailfishx/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I did some searching, and after a long battle, I found that it has a 3.10 kernel.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Doesn't seems to be the same phone. However the community of Sailfish OS already offert a non official port
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 600x960) https://irc.ubports.com/yOs7k0fU/file_1388.jpg How I feel today
<xorpad> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It goes far enough into the boot process to expose itself over USB.
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox  question, version 16.04 is avaible in the dev version of ubports?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, for the core devices.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't use it if you want your phone to work
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox okay... I Just wanna test it
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox i have an core device 'bacon', buy when is switch to dev channel. The version is still 15.04
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox version 180 ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, same...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> with xenial rootfs, right?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jakko, You'll need to flash with ubuntu-device-flash to get it. Right now I'm fighting with trying to get it onto Halium.
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox okay...that's why... Okay, is halium ready for OTA-3?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it will not be
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> OTA-3 will still be a release of the old software.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> The xenial Wallpapers are fancy ❤️
<tgBot> <Vijay> First time I am missing my Nexus 5.. xenial fever!!
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox, Okay..
<tgBot> <Dominik> Hey @Xorpad, @Flohack , could you please help me understand why "sudo modprobe ecryptfs" throws an error "kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.4.67/modules.dep.bin'" ? Can I fix it somehow? (BQ Aquaris 4.5 OTA 2)
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox maybe you can give me an answer, is there an Whatsapp cliënt avaible for UT?
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox besides loqui
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> LoquiIM. Buggy, but worth a try, if you not depend on your WhatsApp account.
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Dominik, I fear sudo apt-get install —reinstall linux-image-... is not a solution
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dominik, I have no experience with this kernel module, but does this modules.dep.bin exist or not?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any enabled kernel modules would be in the boot image. It's unlikely that ecryptfs is built for an Android kernel by default.
<tgBot> <jakko> @nfsprodriver, Thx...
<tgBot> <Dominik> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for the info. Is it possible to add kernel modules without recompiling the kernel? I thought modprobe does exactly this.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're asking me questions I don't know the answer to
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If the module was compiled in tree (however you do that) and put it into the correct directory, I suppose that would work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm no kernel dev, I just play one on TV.
<tgBot> <Dominik> @UniversalSuperBox, Story of my life ;)
<tgBot> <Dominik> Ok thank you. It will postpone battling ecryptfs
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Dominik, @UniversalSuperBox  I don't know if I use this saying correctly. I know the feeling is what I meant.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Dominik, Ask here @KernelDevTalk . They know about kernel stuff.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Dominik, For sureshot answers mention @nathanchance . He is pro at kernel stuff.
<tgBot> <Dominik> Cool, thanks!
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Welcome
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> (Photo, 1021x668) https://irc.ubports.com/IR5LOor0/file_1390.jpg Hi there! o/ I've got a short question. I would like to flash my aquaris e4.5 back to ubports. Is it possible to do it WITHOUT MDT? Flashing stock firmware + ubports recovery.img does not work
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> MDT doesn't work well with my Dualboot-Windows. And my Manjaro doesn't like Snap packages at the moment and refuses to mount the snap package … *- Mount snap "core" (3017) ([start var-lib-snapd-snap-core-3017.mount] failed with exit status 1: Job for var-lib-snapd-snap-core-3017.mount failed. … *
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I would say: Install last Canonical version (OTA15) and then via adb us ubuntu-device-flash tool and flash ubports. After reboot you're done :)
<lotuspsychje> huehnchen666: i did it with MDT from the git, this installs all needed packages to do it properly
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Can i use ubuntu-device-flash at all using ArchLinux at all? :D
<lotuspsychje> huehnchen666:mdt snap failed on me
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @huehnchen666, Oh, you really might need MDT for partioning. Else you can try bootstrap in fastboot mode.
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> (Photo, 935x700) https://irc.ubports.com/0nYpqgOM/file_1392.jpg Well... It looks like it would be, theoretically, enough to just format parts of the device and flash the krillin-recovery.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Oh MDT and MTK confusing. What system is currently on the phone?
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> SP Flash Tool just doesn't have an option to just format parts of it. So i just used the normal formatting option in SP Flash Tool. But it didn't help, though
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Year ago i switched to stock Android. Now using SP Flash tool, back to OTA-15 by Bq/Canoncial
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> That's a good way :)
<lotuspsychje> huehnchen6666: sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=flo --channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable --bootstrap
<lotuspsychje> that was for my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> bq4.5 i did with MDT tool from the git
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, right now you have a phone running Canonical OTA-15, correct?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=krillin —channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable should be for e4.5
<lotuspsychje> tnx nfs
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Right.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Without bootstrap. Bootstrap is for wiping in fastboot mode.
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> I CAN NOT try this, because i am NOT using Ubuntu at the moment, thus i cannot install ubuntu-device-flash :D :(
<lotuspsychje> oh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you already have the adb/fastboot drivers for your phone installed?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @huehnchen666, Now we got you.
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> I've already written above that i am using Manjaro at the moment^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The AppImage should do.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @huehnchen666, https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ubuntu-device-flash/
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> ADB/fastboot is installed
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Well... It seems like i've searched for another dependency, that i could not find in AUR. … Gonna try this out :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Test
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm
<tgBot> <Flohack> This is stupid test from E5 running Telegram Beta
<tgBot> <elavdeveloper> @huehnchen666, ubuntu-device-flash from AUR. Adb and Fastboot from Arch repo and magic-devices-tools from Snap.. works for me
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> (Photo, 1280x760) https://irc.ubports.com/Eacj1D3L/file_1394.jpg Well... Using the AppImage, it seems to run out of the box finally. :D Thanks guys, gonna have some fun with ubports today. Having now a spare bq to test with makes it easier for me to use ubports.
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> @Flohack, This is a stupid reply to confirm that the stupid test is working
<tgBot> <Flohack> @huehnchen666, Great. Guys I am in.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Basically. Still tons of bugs probably
<tgBot> <samzn> good news
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I want that beta badly
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Well, i will try to write an easy app. Being a film photographer, an app which can track developing times might come handy. And because there is nothing there yet for UB, i will try to do it. Although i can imagine, that i might be the only one ever using it :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> gimme 4 more days or so. I want to fix at least bare minimum stuff ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 💛💛💛
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Love you guys
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> What a great day!
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Not it is fastboot-flashing for about 5 minutes. Neither flashing the whole bq-ROM did take so long... Hopefully everything goes well
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tkGXCFa0/file_1396.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/BMS0qiw3/file_1398.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> avatars dont shot up yet :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Webapp???
<tgBot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Hi guys, I would really want to have an ubports phone. Does the community have​ a channel to buy old bq aquaris?
<tgBot> <samzn> @malditobastardo, ya
<tgBot> <samzn> @malditobastardo, mixed
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yappp. Cool !
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 😍
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tC3ux1qJ/file_1400.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> I wish there was a way to use the header for colouring etc like in lagdroid and ios
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/hkULOYFm/file_1402.jpg
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Well, doing it without the GUI seems to work better. But this doesn't look like fastboot? … Hm...
<tgBot> <Kiran kr.> @huehnchen666, 👍
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> This might be the fanciest fastboot i have ever seen. Would like to have some verbose, though
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> And by the way: … SUDO is not working, it would fail creating the /root/.cache/ubuntuimages directory. … Using SU, it works! :D
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x1278) https://irc.ubports.com/eH8jkxsF/file_1404.jpg I've settled for this as the final logo
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> It looks...ehm... It fits well! :D … (Never really enjoyed the WA-logo. But good to know, that it is working again on UT)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII, They are very rare. I don't think you stand much chance. Getting a Nexus 5 used is far more likely
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Well, my E4.5 doesn't like 5Ghz networks it seems... :(
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Oh.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @huehnchen666, Woop :D
<tgBot> <huehnchen666> Well it is working now finally. Sadly i will have to use a second WLAN network to play with it. But 5Ghz didn't work with Android either, so it's not ubports fault :)
<tgBot> <bunia> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/D53E3vlR/file_1406.jpg
<tgBot> <bunia> Hey, other topix, sorry: is there anyone around using the ubuntu-sdk? … I installed it not long ago on a i386 Ubuntu 16.04 system and there it worked (I just tried basic functions). Now I wanted to use my own laptop. I installed a amd64 Ubuntu 16.04 on a USB stick because I did not want to replace my productive Linux system but nevertheless use the ubuntu-sdk on a ubuntu (usb stick is now not only live system with persistence but a full install). … 
<tgBot> USB I added the ppa and updated/upgraded the system. Added user to group lxd. Logged out and logged in again. … NOW: When starting ubuntu-sdk a window appears:
<tgBot> <bunia> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/AQ4Xiwvh/file_1408.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> click dont show again and click no
<tgBot> <samzn> then use a clickable root
<tgBot> <bunia> Can you explain, please. Or just give a hint where to read more about "then use a clickable container"? (Sry, I am not even a noob...) … ... Or do you know, where this problem can cone from? I tried updating again and reinstalling, did not help, also I could not find hints in the logs.
<tgBot> <mimecar> bunia do you want a virtual machine with the SDK configured?
<tgBot> <mimecar> all the tools are configured
<tgBot> <bunia> Ah, hi @mimecar thanks a lot. To be honest, your tutorial was the reason to give ubuntu-sdk a try.  … Thanks for this work! … Do you think the virtual machine is a better idea than booting from USB?
<tgBot> <mimecar> if your computes can run the virtual machine, yes
<tgBot> <mimecar> you have one file with all the elements
<tgBot> <bunia> So I can just follow your link from ubports forum. I will try that.
<tgBot> <mimecar> yes, this is the link https://forums.ubports.com/post/4334
<tgBot> <mimecar> The virtual machine occupies 12 GB, I will try the next version that occupies less
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> silly question is it possible to make a snap with the sdk? if i remember corectly there was already an attempt of doing that
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+snaps
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> don't know what exactly is this ^^ but it has sdk and snap in the names X-)
<tgBot> <mimecar> 😆
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> snap install ubuntu-touch-sdk
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> boom! how cool would that be!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CdKmwNfR/file_1409
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> anyone here with a Fp2 on 16.04?
<tgBot> Pawan Gond was added by: Pawan Gond
<tgBot> <Pawan Gond> Ubuntu touch not available for Moto G 2014 -_-
<tgBot> <Pawan Gond> But it is available on xda
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Test
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/SL5Udjfc/file_1411.jpg
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yay!
<tgBot> <Pawan Gond> English pls🙄
<tgBot> <Pawan Gond> Please checkout this
<tgBot> <Pawan Gond> https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g-2014/development/experimental-ubuntu-touch-titan-t3608846
<tgBot> <Pawan Gond> This looks little bit unstable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that's walid. He's on our forums too.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @samzn, Are you going to upload this?
<tgBot> <samzn> ya ofc
<tgBot> lebron36 was added by: lebron36
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lebron36, Welcome Isaac
<tgBot> <lebron36> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot> <Kiran kr.> @samzn, Is this WhatsApp in Ubuntu touch??? 😳
<tgBot> <Field10pg> ???
<tgBot> <theMitu> @vanyasem, Just thought that devs probably ran it before the release while developing and might have a clue that for example sound and wifi work, but RIL doesn't or this kind. If I'm wrong and noone knows yet, please don't feel offended. :) Anyway, I've also asked about Pro 5, as it has been stated that it was to be uplifted to Xenial as well.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @theMitu, Okay, this is where I stop you. These images are experimental. They have not been announced outside of this channel. They exist soley in a place called 'devel'. They have been created with a brand new build system, process, and version of Ubuntu. I don't think that an expectation of quality was set forward and I'm sorry if you feel that one was. … With that said, how do you think that we should improve our communication in the fu
<tgBot> so misunderstandings like this don't happen?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I completely misread that statement and though that you had installed it on your FP2 and were upset that x or y didn't work. To actually answer your question, no, we don't know what is or isn't working on each device yet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm obviously not in the right mind to be using a keyboard today. I'll be signing off now.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, We all make mistakes
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 600x449) https://irc.ubports.com/dq390ZVa/file_1413.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Prudence guys.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Think before saying anything
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Pawan Gond, We are working with Walid to get it included in our experimental channel soon !
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> how to use cpt on windows what are the requirements
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @popescu_sorin, Whait what? Does that even exist?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Flohack, Great
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @YougoChats, yeah, since this morning? and very very alpha https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Wow. Checking out now. I had like 900 new messages in this group so I didn't read 😅
<tgBot> <urielc> @popescu_sorin, Did you make a video? 🤔
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> no :D because i'm afraid to flash 16.04 on my fp2
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Is this with halium and all the whizbang?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> What's the worst that can happen? Flash again?
<doniks> ah come on popescu, take one for the team, just kidding :)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Or could it actually break stuff?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> probably just flash again :D but i'm 2 lazy :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> right now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm not even sure how to
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> maybe, sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=fp2 \ … —channel=16.04/devel —bootstrap
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> in fastboot?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Pretty much I guess. Watch the ''--'' while copying that though
<doniks> I wouldn't be surprised if it also required a --wipe to function properly
<doniks> you can try without, but either way, I'd say you should be prepared to lose data&settings
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i don't have much data on fp2 anyway :>
<tgBot> <theMitu> @UniversalSuperBox, No problem :) To clarify, I don't even have an FP2, just a Pro 5. I know that this is the very first pre-pre-pre-pre-alpha, so there is no problem in communication. Just thought that while working on the images you have some clues on what's working (for ex. based on the former images that had not been released).  If not, OK - I perfectly understand that and am not feeling disappointed or so ;) … So don't worry, take some rest if 
<tgBot> need and keep doing the great job you do, @UniversalSuperBox :)
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Can hardly wait for pre alpha for M10 FHD 🙊
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #308: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/308/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1206: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1206/
<doniks> peeking into the device-f9a....xz file doesn't look like a halium install
<tgBot> Robert Amann was added by: Robert Amann
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Robert Amann, Welcome Robert
<tgBot> <bastos777> 6 members to 900 😎
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Hello, I'm trying to help Bjarne with LoquIM, but I need to unhide files and folders into my device, I'm using WinSCP, anyone knows how to do it?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have to reach this to send him the log: ~/.cache/upstart/...loqui...log
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, Did you try the logviewer app?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I don't know it, can I see hide files from pc?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is in OpenStore I think. You don't need the PC for it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I think it exports sensitive information like phone number though so you may want to edit?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> No, I don't edit anything, I have to send the log to Bjarne
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I hoped to copy/paste from my pc or something easy
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Akira_rulezZ, you should be able to see home if you connect your phone to pc with a cable, right?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> just copy the logs in Downloads or whatever, cp ~/.cache/upstart/* ~/Downloads
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> from the terminal on the phone and then you should see the logs in ~/Downloads
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or adb shell
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and adb pull?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> adb pull  ~/.cache/upstart/*
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ?? does this even work lol
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I can't see the dotted folders
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this seems to work … ```adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ~/Documents```
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Akira_rulezZ, are you on windows?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> open the terminal on the phone
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @popescu_sorin, I've solved right now 😬
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> how?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> We solved some complications witth WinSCP
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ```adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/ ~/Documents``` … should copy all your logs to Documents on PC
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think you need to enable developer mode first?
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I've downloaded the file in my PC and then pasted on Telegram
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> It's already on dev mode
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ok  :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> cool
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> It's very interesting to do these thing, but a bit complicated
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HXFFHvr0/file_1415.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hm.. i don't have any app installed that can open log files
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Why I can't see the keyboard when I try to configure gmail on Dekko2? Anyone else?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Dekko2 is early alpha. Also having several keyboard bugs.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @popescu_sorin, Yeah, we need an app beeing able to open any file in text mode.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Maybe seabass should get such url-dispatcher.
<tgBot> <Schyken> It can, but you have to specify it.
<tgBot> <Schyken> Gedit opens log files on my system. 🤔
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> We're talking about Ubuntu Touch 😂
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Good night everyone!
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @nfsprodriver, Is there an alternative for Gmail?
<tgBot> <Schyken> @nfsprodriver, Oh, fml. I'm in the wrong group. 😂
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> cdimage.ubports.com should have an official dekko 0.6.20 click package.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yep
<tgBot> <Tiago> @Dominik, Hi Dominik. I only now noticed what you've wrote to help. That was what I did afterwards and I was able to run the commands without errors. I was trying to install LibreOffice following this page https://askubuntu.com/questions/866156/how-to-install-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Tiago> But after running the commands successfully I still don't see LibreOffice apps icons on the dash
<tgBot> <Tiago> I don't see LibreOffice on the Desktop Apps in the GUI.
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @nfsprodriver, Is a Dekko I've found in the official store?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> WARNING: 16.04-based Ubuntu Touch is in an early state of development and usable as a daily driver for the moment.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and *not* usable, right?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @neothethird ^^ :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bug in the wiki text? or is it really usable as a daily
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> What's the difference between 15.4 and 16.4?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 15.04 usable, 16.04 experimental alpha
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> OK, but about functions?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> snaps
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Yo Guys.. where do I find the source to the UB ports terminal. I think it is one of the best touchscreen terminals I have seen and I want to compile it for the up and coming Gemini
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Snaps are the new apps?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah, a new format
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> now we use clicks
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> OK, are there same apps like now? Or are there less?
